# [1-Nov-2018] Phil vs Tevin



## thebonesauce (Nov 1, 2018)

video:





------------------------

So for those somehow not in the know, I will try to briefly explain what has happened up to this point.

Yesterday was Phil’s Halloween stream. The main attraction was Kat. The stream began and she was forced to sit, watch, and just read the chat. She had no interaction with any games, she was bombarded by incels talking about how beautiful she is, and at one point Phil wanted her to stand to, “show off the goods.”

From what we know from Subaru guy, when she is unhappy with a situation, she becomes incredibly quiet and passive aggressive. She had to sit for THREE HOURS, fake laughing every once in a while, reading the chat the whole time, and at one point she actually had headphones in, presumably listening to something else because she was bored to tears.

So, suddenly after a break, Phil returns to the stream alone. After claiming numerous times that Kat would not be there for the entire stream, at one point he removes his shitty wig and beard for REAL TAWK. He claims that Kat got really depressed because of all the trolling, and she was so upset that she left the house. Now, for the sake of brevity, I call bullshit and believe she felt objectified and uncomfortable with a lot of the comments that Phil and the boys club were saying. Speculate as you wish, but I digress.

Phil immediately points the finger at Tevin, calling him out by name and claiming that he was responsible for all the harassment that was happening and that he is mentally ill and should be ashamed. He rants for about 5 minutes and claims that Tevin is going to get what’s coming to him.

Fast forward to tonight’s Assassin’s Creed stream. The first 20+ minutes is literally Phil inciting his viewers to flag Tevin’s channel on YouTube for, “illegally restreaming his stream.”

The weirdest, most pathetic and kind of unsettling thing that happened was he claims he has some, “people you wouldn’t want to mess with,” who are apparently SO ANGRY about what happened that they made a vow to take him down. Despite blatantly begging his fans to flag Tevin, he is quick to say that he wants nothing to do with it, he’s not involved, and he claims that he was never responsible for anyone being deplatformed from Twitch.

Let’s just say that I don’t buy it.

So what do you guys think? What’s up with this splinter group who has contacted him? They’re apparently some big players by the way Phil is talking, but personally? I feel like it’s all empty threats. Phil is the poster boy for cowardice. He doesn’t do any of the shit he says, but instead pawns it off on his tardbase and expects them to mass flag a YouTube channel for hurting his fee fees.

I’m thinking this might be the end of his relationship with Kat. He is very VERY buttmad about Tevin and his restream. It’s probably the fact that Tevin gets a consistent 1k+ viewership while Phil struggles to keep 200. Its an interesting start of a saga, to say the least. I’m anticipating Kat leaving and Phil blaming it all on Tevin. It’s gonna happen. Mark my words.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

What kind of "big players" could possibly do anything on Youtube? 

Dave's in more danger of someone contacting the various, more popular, Twitch streamers he's talked shit to. 

If 2-3 people who make more money for Twitch than Dave say something to their community managers he's gonna find himself in hot water over those rants. 

Are we to believe people from the Youtube moderation team were in his stream?


----------



## Monday Michiru (Nov 1, 2018)

Did Phil fucking call /baph/ on the meme streams? I see I've missed a lot.

EDIT: This rant is really so puzzling. What schemes could be jostling around in that little brain of his?


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 1, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> What kind of "big players" could possibly do anything on Youtube?
> 
> Dave's in more danger of someone contacting the various, more popular, Twitch streamers he's talked shit to.
> 
> ...



As many people who report DSP to twitch, there’s a similar number (lower, true) of people who reported the SOK and now report Tevin to YouTube. Nothing happens in either case. Dunno why he thinks YouTube hasn’t at least glanced at some of tevins streams and restreams that are posted.


----------



## Equinox_ (Nov 1, 2018)

Something I don't get and I got an absolute kick out of this.

During tonight's sperg out he said something along the lines of something will happen to them SOON but it won't be because of him but because of some random fags.

Why publically announce this? I understand he has a case of the tisms but wouldn't he think by announcing his publicly if something was to happen to Tevin the trolling stuff would just get you know...much worse? Since at this point because of the threat they now can connect a dot that he possibly deplatformed someone because they're simply talking over your streams and you're pissed that your GF is mad at you or some shit.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

Equinox_ said:


> Something I don't get and I got an absolute kick out of this.
> 
> During tonight's sperg out he said something along the lines of something will happen to them SOON but it won't be because of him but because of some random fags.
> 
> Why publically announce this? I understand he has a case of the tisms but wouldn't he think by announcing his publicly if something was to happen to Tevin the trolling stuff would just get you know...much worse? Since at this point because of the threat they now can connect a dot that he possibly deplatformed someone because they're simply talking over your streams and you're pissed that your GF is mad at you or some shit.



He already brags about deplatforming Tevin from Twitch. He did it like 5 minutes later. 

BUT I'VE NEVER DONE ANYTHING. 

It's funny how much like MundaneMatt he sounds now.


----------



## gaarashatan (Nov 1, 2018)

dont really have a view or insight, as im not that interested, im just curious if this will lead to his 3rd ban


----------



## Wing Zero (Nov 1, 2018)

Equinox_ said:


> During tonight's sperg out he said something along the lines of something will happen to them SOON but it won't be because of him but because of some random fags.
> 
> Why publically announce this? I understand he has a case of the tisms but wouldn't he think by announcing his publicly if something was to happen to Tevin the trolling stuff would just get you know...much worse?



Phil's ego is overriding his common sense. He's desperate to look like the Alpha male in this scenario so he's making it clear that Tevin's days "are numbered" and that "we'll all pay" for reminding his soulmaid of the demon closet.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

Speculation: Memology just went after PDF and spurred an actual Youtube News Cycle. He's got alot of attention.

What if he did a new expose on Dave trying to bring down detractor channels? How many new detractors would be born if the video makers (all of whom are harder on Dave than Tevin actually is; the best part of this is that Tevin really just kind of chit chats and laugh he's not that malicious, particularly before he got banned off Twitch) )edit: forgot to finish the sentence) went in and made a concerted effort of things, instead of poking fun like they currently do? 

He literally told trolls they triggered Kat. That's insane.


----------



## Monday Michiru (Nov 1, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> I’m thinking this might be the end of his relationship with Kat. He is very VERY buttmad about Tevin and his restream. It’s probably the fact that Tevin gets a consistent 1k+ viewership while Phil struggles to keep 200. Its an interesting start of a saga, to say the least. I’m anticipating Kat leaving and Phil blaming it all on Tevin. It’s gonna happen. Mark my words.


This is all sooooo unprecedented. Something major happened off cam yesterday. Tev himself speculates that it was due to Phil unwittingly reading donation messages that referenced Kat lore.

Like this one. https://twitter.com/CallMeBeggar/status/1057846759181828096
"Kat, do you like movies about demon possession?"



Destro1986 said:


> It's funny how much like MundaneMatt he sounds now.


Matt and Sargon. Taking an astoundingly absurd risk to reputation and livelihood to trigger the trolls.
And own them too!


----------



## Haunter (Nov 1, 2018)

Phil's equating internet bullying to "basically terrorism, when you really think about it" deserves mention in this thread .



Commander Keen said:


> As many people who report DSP to twitch, there’s a similar number (lower, true) of people who reported the SOK and now report Tevin to YouTube. Nothing happens in either case.



Nothing's happened in Phil's case, but Tevin, Bhilpurnell, and TXT were all booted from Twitch within a short time of each other.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 1, 2018)

Haunter said:


> Phil's equating internet bullying to "terrorism" deserves mention in this thread .
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing's happened in Phil's case, but Tevin, Bhilpurnell, and TXT were all booted from Twitch within a short time of each other.



And the funny thing about them all being deplatformed, Phil was in his chat really late at night with a few of his boys club members... They were all deplatformed not long after that.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

Haunter said:


> Phil's equating internet bullying to "terrorism" deserves mention in this thread .
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing's happened in Phil's case, but Tevin, Bhilpurnell, and TXT were all booted from Twitch within a short time of each other.



I'm pretty sure that it's because Dave as a partner has a community manager he can contact directly and send links of the Youtube videos to.

Edit: God I'm forgetful tonight; This is why I say him starting shit with other, more successful Twitch streamers is his #1 danger. They can contact people within twitch, and literally all it takes is one person of authority listening to one of those rants and seeing his history of warnings and bans and he'd AT LEAST get talked to.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 1, 2018)

I predict that Tevin isn’t going anywhere. Phil talks a big talk but he is the biggest coward on the planet. He throws his weight around (mostly in his man tits) and pretends that he’s far more important than he really is. His delusion is unreal.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> I predict that Tevin isn’t going anywhere. Phil talks a big talk but he is the biggest coward on the planet. He throws his weight around (mostly in his man tits) and pretends that he’s far more important than he really is. His delusion is unreal.


----------



## actually (Nov 1, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> I predict that Tevin isn’t going anywhere. Phil talks a big talk but he is the biggest coward on the planet. He throws his weight around (mostly in his man tits) and pretends that he’s far more important than he really is. His delusion is unreal.



Yeah, I don't see him having near the cache with Youtube that he does with Twitch.


----------



## Draza (Nov 1, 2018)

Dave is too much of a pussy to do anything about Tevin.


----------



## Heckler1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Pay no heed to the angry Old Man Phil ranting. It's just a tactic to rally the paypigs and prepare them for further wallet rape by blaming Tevin/lag/Rambo/detractors/haters etc. Same song, different tune.


----------



## Kermit the Frog (Nov 1, 2018)

Phil's really lost his mind over this. Something more than just Kat getting trolled definitely happened. Sounds like we're never going to see or hear from Kat again... which is oddly convenient. The way he's talking makes it sound like he's encouraging his fans to get revenge on Tevin, which is a bannable offense on Twitch, but nothing will happen to the golden pigroach.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 1, 2018)

Man I just watched that rant and it’s pretty disgusting, mainly because Tevin didn’t egg on anybody to troll dave or kat. He actually complimented kat at one point and said how impressed she was she’s stayed on stream so long.

Like if DSP was just getting salty about Tevin getting like triple his views it would be one thing, but he’s literally lying about shit to make it seem worse 

What even is the merit to what DSP claims is illegal? He’s been claiming people are breaking the law for years doing this shit and it rarely seems to matter. More accounts making videos about him probably got shut down for harassment than they did for illegally stealing his khantent 

This shit is all just gross though, every time he has a chance to be a better man and take the high road he jumps head first into the mud and rolls around in it like the little pig he is


----------



## Haunter (Nov 1, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> View attachment 582233



The shirt colour matches, actually 







How do we change the "Bob" on the name-tag to "DSP"?


----------



## actually (Nov 1, 2018)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Dave is too much of a pussy to do anything about Tevin.



He won't (aside from stuff like reporting to his partner manager or whatever on Twitch), but he would absolutely give his blessing to others to do it. Hence his whole "you're gonna get it" rants.



Kermit the Frog said:


> Phil's really lost his mind over this. Something more than just Kat getting trolled definitely happened. Sounds like we're never going to see or hear from Kat again... which is oddly convenient. The way he's talking makes it sound like he's encouraging his fans to get revenge on Tevin, which is a bannable offense on Twitch, but nothing will happen to the golden pigroach.



Probably nothing will come of it, but if anything was going to get Phil in trouble, it's this. Twitch doesn't want a part of anything that could tie them to actual violence and such or having them be known as a platform to coordinate harassment campaigns.


----------



## ZappaMuffin (Nov 1, 2018)

Did anyone happen to catch what cheer pissed Kat off? Tevin mentioned it but he said "nah I'm not getting into it"


----------



## TyrasGuard (Nov 1, 2018)

ZappaMuffin said:


> Did anyone happen to catch what cheer pissed Kat off? Tevin mentioned it but he said "nah I'm not getting into it"



https://twitter.com/CallMeBeggar/status/1057846759181828096

Literally read out loud next to her


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 1, 2018)

ZappaMuffin said:


> Did anyone happen to catch what cheer pissed Kat off? Tevin mentioned it but he said "nah I'm not getting into it"


Probably the demon movie comment that dave stupidly read right to her

I don’t recall him reading anymore troll cheers out loud so that’s the only one he knows for sure she would’ve heard. But her eyes were darting to chat a lot all night sooooo who knows


----------



## ZappaMuffin (Nov 1, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> Probably the demon movie comment that dave stupidly read right to her



That's fucking hysterical.  I thought to myself while at work: "wouldn't it be funny if someone cheered with the name DemonPossessedDaughter, ClosetDemon or some shit?"


----------



## TyrasGuard (Nov 1, 2018)

I love how the thought of "Maybe she doesn't want to spend Halloween night in front of a screen watching me play videogames" never crosses his mind.

I did not watch the entire Halloween stream but does Kat ever touch the controller at any point?


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> Man I just watched that rant and it’s pretty disgusting, mainly because Tevin didn’t egg on anybody to troll dave or kat. He actually complimented kat at one point and said how impressed she was she’s stayed on stream so long.
> 
> Like if DSP was just getting salty about Tevin getting like triple his views it would be one thing, but he’s literally lying about shit to make it seem worse
> 
> ...



Tevin is probably the nicest of the detractors. He was even nicer before they got him kicked off Twitch.


----------



## Wing Zero (Nov 1, 2018)

TyrasGuard said:


> I love how the thought of "Maybe she doesn't want to spend Halloween night in front of a screen watching me play videogames" never crosses his mind.
> 
> I did not watch the entire Halloween stream but does Kat ever touch the controller at any point?



Nope, although I think at one point Phil asks if she wants to play, Kat replies with "i'll try it but not on hard mode.", and Phil just continues playing.


----------



## Monday Michiru (Nov 1, 2018)

They should box. Put it on the same card as Warski vs. Tonka.


----------



## Kermit the Frog (Nov 1, 2018)

Monday Michiru said:


> They should box. Put it on the same card as Warski vs. Tonka.



Phil would just pussy out and try to get Tevin to do DX crotch chops to the crowd right as the fight is about to start, like he tried to do with Viscant.


----------



## Done (Nov 1, 2018)

Why we're taking sides in a cowfight? Just let it all play out and laugh at both retards, no?


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 1, 2018)

neural said:


> Why we're taking sides in a cowfight? Just let it all play out and laugh at both exceptional individuals, no?



I don't we're taking sides so much as speculating. 

I'm just saying if you're gonna call someone out Snort would make alot more sense cause he's vicious.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Nov 2, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> Tevin is probably the nicest of the detractors. He was even nicer before they got him kicked off Twitch.


He actually gave a fuck about helping Phil before Phil used him as a replacement for the SOK. He would often send him emails and whatnot to Phil to help him with his channel. I remember Phil even playing SFV with him. Phil's need for a concrete and absolute enemy is causing him to make even dumber decisions than usual. 

I don't think anything will happen to Tevin (and I mean his channel since Phil is bitchmade and wouldn't ACTUALLY do anything to him). Phil will hope that his fans will get his channel taken down and then he can gloat about it while also saying "I had nahtin to do with it dood!!"


----------



## TyrasGuard (Nov 2, 2018)

Can we take a second to appreciate a man pushing 40s is upset and blames a black dude because his girlfriend didn't want to stay inside the house watching him play videogames all day?

I mean, can you even make this up?


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 2, 2018)

Honesty shout out to whoever doxxed that demon lore about kat, cause that’s definitely what this is about 

I don’t remember the exact words but his rant today talked about her past and he said something along the lines of “these people don’t know about her past or what it did to her”

Ummm pretty sure they do dark, that’s the problem, trolls know 2 much about kats lore. This all circles back to the fact that dave egged poked the bear all those months again sticking his nose up saying his new girlfriend was un doxable


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 2, 2018)

TyrasGuard said:


> Can we take a second to appreciate a man pushing 40s is upset and blames a black dude because his girlfriend didn't want to stay inside the house watching him play videogames all day?
> 
> I mean, can you even make this up?



A little bit of :powerlevel:, but I was actually talking about Phil with my father. He can’t quite understand my fascination with Phil, but he understands that it’s hysterical, like an autistic soap opera. There is always something happening in his life and we are so fortunate that he can’t help but not just airing his dirty laundry, he just throws an entire laundry basket with filthy laundry at you.

We are so blessed he is such a PRODUCTIVE cow!


----------



## Done (Nov 2, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> I don't we're taking sides so much as speculating.
> 
> I'm just saying if you're gonna call someone out Snort would make alot more sense cause he's vicious.


Tevin isn't just someone who streamsnipes him, his chat is also a parallel livechat.

Snort is someone who makes shitty videos, Phil already has a dozen more Snort Burnells to contend with.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 2, 2018)

So I'm looking at Tevin's vs Dave's numbers (217 : 1248 ) and I'm wondering; how many ACTUAL fans does Dave actually have? He's got 400ish legit subs, but how many of those are trolls?

I find it hard to believe that there's not a couple dozen detractors in his stream minimum.

100 real viewers? 150 maybe?


----------



## Wing Zero (Nov 2, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> So I'm looking at Tevin's vs Dave's numbers (217 : 1248 ) and I'm wondering; how many ACTUAL fans does Dave actually have? He's got 400ish legit subs, but how many of those are trolls?
> 
> I find it hard to believe that there's not a couple dozen detractors in his stream minimum.
> 
> 100 real viewers? 150 maybe?



It'd be almost impossible to figure out his genuine fan count, but it'd be a safe bet to subtract everyone who has a Twitch Prime badge, since that freebie is the only reason they're subbing to Phil since it gives them some level of ban protection.


----------



## This+ (Nov 2, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> So I'm looking at Tevin's vs Dave's numbers (217 : 1248 ) and I'm wondering; how many ACTUAL fans does Dave actually have? He's got 400ish legit subs, but how many of those are trolls?
> 
> I find it hard to believe that there's not a couple dozen detractors in his stream minimum.
> 
> 100 real viewers? 150 maybe?



An easier way would be to count how many unique accounts give him money, as Phil's own criteria for "actual fan" seems to be whoever gives him bits and cheers.


----------



## Windows 98 (Nov 2, 2018)

, he's still going on about tevin? I thought his initial rant on halloween was weird enough but days later? 

I speculate this is a combination of a few things... 
1: khet actually does seem pretty self conscious and did in fact get her feefees hurt 
2: she was also already bummed about how daddy was treating her
3: holidays are coming up and phil needs to drum up new drama to interest his pigs
4: a part of him realized she didn't want to be there and many of the troll cheers were topics discussed here and on tevin's stream
5: he's incredibly jealous of how many more views he gets 

when you put it all together it's a new topic he can milk for money and an added bonus if his loyal pigs can get tevin banned.

(big sigh) "hey guys, phil here. I'm gonna be real honest with you. me and khet aren't doing so great. we're not, it's true. this whole tevin nonsense is really triggering a lot of negativity and depression in us. and real talk, the holidays are coming up and that means more bills, and tahxes. I don't know what we're going to do."


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 2, 2018)

Windows 98 said:


> , he's still going on about tevin? I thought his initial rant on halloween was weird enough but days later?
> 
> I speculate this is a combination of a few things...
> 1: khet actually does seem pretty self conscious and did in fact get her feefees hurt
> ...



This doesn't feel like he's doing it for money. He was pitching it as he's already won; there's already people coming after Tevin. Consequences are imminent. 

Neither of these rants were pity rants like we've seen before. These, as well as his Tut rant, were about his pride, not his money, to me. 

I think she's mad at him for bringing her into it, then ignoring her, then reading the one troll cheer that was legit maybe over the line. Since Dave Did Nothing Wrong (tm) he has to invent a narrative that blames an external force. 

His reasoning is; without Tevin's restream, the trolls wouldn't have been watching him, so wouldn't have tipped/cheered him into saying something horrible to his "girlfriend", so she wouldn't be mad at him. 

I give it 50/50 she actually broke up/put them on some timeout shit. That would explain the continuing, super-intense salt, AND him playing later tonight, since she's not home to be bothered.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 2, 2018)

DSP says that people are stupid for saying he is to blame. You put Kat out there for everyone for monetary gain.

Wrong! Kat wanted to be there. She has been excited to be on his stream for months! This is Kat's fault!

Wrong! We are innocent victims. This victim blaming is disgusting! It's like if a guy broke into your house with a 2x4 and beat you up and stole your stuff!

But what about January of this year? The doxharvest? Who did DSP blame for getting doxed? His fans. If they didn't put themselves in the internet, trolls wouldn't get them. It's your fault for putting yourself in a public place and you put a target on your back for following DSP.

So which narrative is correct? I guess it is only okay to blame the victim when it is not DSP or his soulmaid.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 2, 2018)

Can someone post a clip of Phil's huge meltdown? I saw everyone commenting on it but when I loaded up the stream it was already over.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 2, 2018)

Kosher Dill said:


> Can someone post a clip of Phil's huge meltdown? I saw everyone commenting on it but when I loaded up the stream it was already over.


https://youtu.be/soIlp3N5cHI


----------



## draculapenis (Nov 2, 2018)

Wing Zero said:


> Phil's ego is overriding his common sense. He's desperate to look like the Alpha male in this scenario so he's making it clear that Tevin's days "are numbered" and that "we'll all pay" for reminding his soulmaid of the demon closet.



Hilarious that he plays the alpha *now *after letting his own chat shit on his girlfriend all night and doing absolutely nothing to defend her other than pinning it on the current #1 detractor, and then just continuing to stream like his 'soulmate' wasn't allegedly triggered so bad she had to leave the house. Dude is so full of shit.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 2, 2018)

draculapenis said:


> Hilarious that he plays the alpha *now *after letting his own chat shit on his girlfriend all night and doing absolutely nothing to defend her other than pinning it on the current #1 detractor, and then just continuing to stream like his 'soulmate' wasn't allegedly triggered so bad she had to leave the house. Dude is so full of shit.


According to DSP she basically had flashbacks of her horrible memories and "locked up". During break he asked if she was ok and she said no, she's reliving the horrible events of her past that she has tried to forget. Every time she looks at chat it is worse. She took off the costume and got the fuck out of Dodge. Later she said I never want to be in any of your videos ever again.

That doesn't sound like something so serious that he would need to stop streaming over. Just give her a pill and leave her somewhere.


----------



## gaarashatan (Nov 2, 2018)

"people said they were gonna report, for the harassment and bullying, whatever. i dont want to be involved in it, im just the guy that makes the content" 

well it really doesnt sound that way when you go on a 20 min rant about it.


----------



## draculapenis (Nov 2, 2018)

Sparkletor said:


> According to DSP she basically had flashbacks of her horrible memories and "locked up". During break he asked if she was ok and she said no, she's reliving the horrible events of her past that she has tried to forget. Every time she looks at chat it is worse. She took off the costume and got the fuck out of Dodge. Later she said I never want to be in any of your videos ever again.
> 
> That doesn't sound like something so serious that he would need to stop streaming over. Just give her a pill and leave her somewhere.



My favorite DSP sagas involve us getting to see his hamster wheel turning, looking for any way to protect his own ego.

Leading up to yesterday, she couldn't be at the stream the whole time, no big deal, she had prior plans, whatever.
Last night, it was Tevin's fault that Kat left, he sent the trolls to make fun of her. He let her leave to blow off steam.
Today, Tevin's troll hit squad purposefully triggered Kat with the exorcist incident and caused her to look bored and disinterested _during the stream, _definitely not from Phil's kahntent and refusal to include her in anything. Kat didn't want to leave, she was actually super excited for the Halloween event, but now she doesn't want to be in any of his stream-related stuff ever again. Clearly, this is because of Tevin restreaming DSP.
Can't wait to see how Dave continues to evolve this nuclear blame-bomb!


----------



## Ching_Chong (Nov 2, 2018)

Sparkletor said:


> According to DSP she basically had flashbacks of her horrible memories and "locked up". During break he asked if she was ok and she said no, she's reliving the horrible events of her past that she has tried to forget. Every time she looks at chat it is worse. She took off the costume and got the fuck out of Dodge. Later she said I never want to be in any of your videos ever again.
> 
> That doesn't sound like something so serious that he would need to stop streaming over. Just give her a pill and leave her somewhere.



I hope it isn't a horse sized pill because those are hard to swallow.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 2, 2018)

draculapenis said:


> My favorite DSP sagas involve us getting to see his hamster wheel turning, looking for any way to protect his own ego.
> 
> Leading up to yesterday, she couldn't be at the stream the whole time, no big deal, she had prior plans, whatever.
> Last night, it was Tevin's fault that Kat left, he sent the trolls to make fun of her. He let her leave to blow off steam.
> ...



I guess I'm giffin tonight


----------



## PieceofShet (Nov 2, 2018)

This is soo fuckin stupid.

NOTHING HAPPENED ON THE STREAM! There was no excessive trolling.  Yea, she read the chat a lot but thats what you get when you put your head into that toxic pool that is dsp twitch chat.

I BET... I BET Kat said something to dsp after stream, or on break, before she left, that made dsp really really REALLY MAD. And because he never do anything wrong, he took it out on tevin. I fukin hate phil, cant wait for something to happen, you get what you deserve, not by me, but karma. Trust me. See? I can do this too.


----------



## draculapenis (Nov 2, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> I guess I'm giffin tonight
> 
> View attachment 582331



regrettably I have but one  to give


----------



## ProdigalDuke (Nov 2, 2018)

TyrasGuard said:


> Can we take a second to appreciate a man pushing 40s is upset and blames a black dude because his girlfriend didn't want to stay inside the house watching him play videogames all day?
> 
> I mean, can you even make this up?



Tevin isn't the first black man to make Kat leave Phil's house at night. Certainly won't be the last either.

Hes getting way too assmad for this to be just a case of Kat getting upset over the trolls. She's been blasted viciously every single time he's tried to show her off, and he didnt get this pissy and vindictive. Kat must have chewed him out over this, that's what caused her to leave - and when repercussions hit number 1 in Phil's life, that's when it really matters.


----------



## samovski (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't get why this is even a thing tbh. He knew this was going to happen, some of his own people didn't like Panda never mind this new model. She absolutely 100% did not come in to this blind, him pretending it came as such a shock is just embarrassing. I don't care if he keeps saying she has nothing to do with his "detractors". He keeps involving her. His fragile little ego just can't handle a bit of piss-taking and theorizing that they may not be together. What does he do instead of ignoring it? Forces her, dresses her up, and parades her around like a prized filly (intended). And she allows it, pitiful, both of them.

He ain't gonna do shit to Tevin. At most, he's probably got someone capable of doxxing him (don't know if it's already happened) and that's it. These people "you wouldn't want to mess with" are probably retards or kids acting hard. How does he know seriously dangerous people? He was scared shitless apparently by EvilAJ over a video. No threats or acts of intimidation, a video. We're supposed to believe he has people on speed-dial? Other than fast-food or mommy?

Go ahead and do something Dave, you pussy. Anything happens and everyone will know he had something to do with it. Then he'll lose everything.

Just a dog barking for attention ("look how dangerous I am guise, I need other people to do my shit").


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 2, 2018)

I really can't get over his "They better grow up. FAST."


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Nov 2, 2018)

Hes just going to report and has encouraged others to do so.

I wonder if he has fallen foul of twitch ToS


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 2, 2018)

She was hyped for this event, huh?
Hyped to say absolutely nothing on stream? Hyped to not play a game? Hyped to sit there bored to death? Silence and body language, Dave, it won't fit your narrative. A hyped person would reflect this to the actual event.

I also don't want to say Kat deserved being mocked. But she should have invested a minute to look up what she is dealing with, she should have expected it. I mean before she moved from Subaru Guy.

And now our leader General A. Tevin is in danger. I guess nobody will be able to write hurtful messages when his channel is gone.


----------



## neger psykolog (Nov 2, 2018)

>Kat is undoxable
>dox kat in 17 minutes
>post her back story which most people assume isn't even her
>months and months pass and nothing interesting happens
>someone sends a 15 bitch ear about her demonic possession
>DSP is actually dumb enough to read the fucking thing
>Kat gets triggered
>DSP blames the black guy

I love being white.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 2, 2018)

As I said before, this it 'The Swatting' all over again.
Here:  https://youtu.be/wVowHI6QzKM?t=289
@4:49 he says she left because she wasn't going to stay the entire time anyway.  'She has stuff she wants to do.  Stuff she wants to take care of.....she may be back to later tonight to say goodnight at the end of the stream, but she's off to do other stuff now, okay hahaha"  This, does Not sound like someone who got their feeling hurt and left the house ( when it was still daylight ) to go do what?  Work out at the gym? Drink at a bar alone in her skimpy steampunk girl outfit? A bf wouldn't let their upset gf go driving off upset.  A bf would have not come back as quick as he did from that break where she left and/or ended their stream then to console their distraught gf.  Not waited until later to break into a rant about how it was the plan that she would be there the entire stream and was chased off by detractors even though he had said time and time again for Days she wasn't going to be there the whole time.  Then again, a bf would have either not made her come on the stream if he knew she would get trolled or would have put a stop to it in real time when it started happening and put the stream in Sub only mode.  He did it for Panda. (  https://youtu.be/7QpQeEKADPI?t=115  ) ( @1:55 if this doesn't cut right to that point ).


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 2, 2018)

This was fucking great. Prime DSP, which we haven't seen in a while. This fucker has the gall to compare people doing horse memes in his chat to fucking mass shootings and bombings. Does this dumbfuck not read the news? This is why it's great when Dave moralfags, because he's so bad at it. Does he realise how wildly inappropriate that is in the current environment? It completely undercuts his point, even if he tried to semi-walk it back later.

Also this was the peak of the ALOTTA PEEPUL meme. ALOTTA PEEPUL contacted him and said they were going to deal with Tevin, not that he has anything to do with it, so little to do with it in fact he went on a lengthy aside about how he has nothing to do with it and never has, he totally never organises reports of detractors you guys, but people had just had enough of this North American Ape.

His whole victim-blaming thing was funny, too. I'm sure he'll bear this in mind next time he calls someone a coward or a moron when they beat him at a fighting game, or when they cheer something he doesn't like and he calls them a mentally-ill retard. I'm sure if people get offended over that, he won't go on a salty rant about how it's their fault for being too sensitive and PC, and he's just like Howard Stern. I'm sure this won't happen at all, ever. Yes.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 2, 2018)

Kat was so excited to be a part of the stream that when DSP asks her to say "hi," she doesn't want to.


----------



## The Shape (Nov 2, 2018)

DSP saying "My girl" makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Near (Nov 2, 2018)

I hope DSP's gonna be around long enough for us to see a lolsuit saga against Tevin.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 2, 2018)

Decided to rewatch the dave meltdown today and noticed something funny.

When one of his fans asked to link stuff about tervin harassing him so they could flag it he immediately answered saying Tevin doesn’t archive any of the re streams he does. It’s most likely he’s been waiting for a chance to really dig into tervin and been creeping on his YouTube channel late into the gin nights. 

I mean he never flags channels and ignores detractors...that’s it....


----------



## BrandNewDetractor (Nov 2, 2018)

There's so many holes in Phil's story I'm not even gonna try and figure out what happened between him and Kat during the break. I watched the stream for a few minutes and she was the most uninterested person I've ever seen. Don't know why Phil didn't even try to make her feel comfortable. She clearly didn't want to be there even before any of the trolls started to cheer. Phil is just making this about Tevin because he desperately needs someone else to blame for this disaster.


----------



## Cut my dick into pieces (Nov 2, 2018)

Just a slight note from the Halloween event thread with everyone saying he should have put it in sub mode: Cheering actually bypasses sub mode, so even if he'd been street smart for once in his life and put sub mode on, the troll cheers would have happened anyway.


----------



## Ching_Chong (Nov 2, 2018)

Not saying he would but couldn't Tevin report Dave since (and said section of video) to Youtube for false flagging and threats since he's the target?


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 2, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> When one of his fans asked to link stuff about tervin harassing him so they could flag it he immediately answered saying Tevin doesn’t archive any of the re streams he does.


Meanwhile at Detractor Ball Z.





Don't look at his channel directly, Dave. Or else the truth may blind you.



Ching_Chong said:


> Not saying he would but couldn't Tevin report Dave since (and said section of video) to Youtube for false flagging and threats since he's the target?


He has always an explanation/excuse why he hasn't said what he literally said and his cult believes him.
He hasn't said people should give money, he just noted the donations are slow today. He hasn't said he "ragequit any game ever", he meant he never ragequit a fighting game. Uuuuh, no the ragequit in the fighting games were legit because the towel throw is  an usual tactic in tournaments. Or he laughs facts off because a small detail was "wrong", people are *completely* wrong and gullible idiots because during his wrongdoing and idiotic behavior he had a dark blue shirt, not a black shirt (I made that up, but it's close to what he says). 

So what will we hear next?
I never said you should report Tevin and bring his channel down. I just said it *would be pretty nice* if some people I know, and you my children, would organize a big slaughtering attack on Tevin. It has nothing to do with me!


----------



## EddyB43 (Nov 2, 2018)

Cut my dick into pieces said:


> Just a slight note from the Halloween event thread with everyone saying he should have put it in sub mode: Cheering actually bypasses sub mode, so even if he'd been street smart for once in his life and put sub mode on, the troll cheers would have happened anyway.


I've known this for a while, so lets go into details for this... and why moderating the cheers wouldn't help either.

Twitch allows non-subs to cheer in a sub only room. Twitch Help Center page confirming this: https://help.twitch.tv/customer/portal/articles/2449458





This confused people even back in early May 2017 (about 2 months after Dave went full time streamer), this thread asks about it. https://discuss.dev.twitch.tv/t/using-bits-to-circumvent-subscribers-only-mode/10204
One of the replies links to another Twitch Help Center page confirming cheers go through (unless the user is banned or timed out). https://help.twitch.tv/customer/portal/articles/2449458#CheeringforModerators
Also the last bit talks about overlay providers which I'll get onto...




DSP doesn't use automated overlays, but Muxy is one of those "overlay provider"s.
DSP has implied his setup has the laptop with a Muxy window with enlarged text so he can see all incoming 'participation' in cheers, subs & tips. My understanding is Muxy/Streamlabs etc. won't censor a cheer even if it gets moderated later. Any cheer, sub or tip WILL be seen by DSP (bar Muxy etc. glitching out).
So Kat was looking over, likely staring at the Muxy 'participation' window more than the chat, and saw the cheers & tips. Chat mods did their jobs for nothing, all they could handle are normal chat messages.


----------



## Son of Big Boss (Nov 2, 2018)

His attempts to say "guys go flag tevin channel" without saying "guys go flag tevin channel" are hilarious.
This is genuinely some of the best khantent Phil has produced in a while. Didn't laugh like this since the fappening.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm always amazed by Darksfadil's ability to be the most toxic and vindictive shithead imaginable while juuuuuust about barely dancing along the boundaries of Twitch ToS. He'll threaten violence, but just vaguely enough where you can say it's a figure of speech. He'll insult people just enough and stop right before it becomes harassment. He'll encourage targeted harassment and mass-flagging, but then walk it back by saying he doesn't want anything to do with it - he'll just put the idea in people's heads.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 2, 2018)

Who here is part of Tevin's troll army?


----------



## slacktauren (Nov 2, 2018)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> I'm always amazed by Darksfadil's ability to be the most toxic and vindictive shithead imaginable while juuuuuust about barely dancing along the boundaries of Twitch ToS. He'll threaten violence, but just vaguely enough where you can say it's a figure of speech. He'll insult people just enough and stop right before it becomes harassment. He'll encourage targeted harassment and mass-flagging, but then walk it back by saying he doesn't want anything to do with it - he'll just put the idea in people's heads.


It's not really a surprise at this point, he has been doing this for like 5-6 years now. The only business smarts he has left is Twitch ToS memorized.
And even with that in mind his ego gets the best of him and he steps outside those policies.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 2, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> She was hyped for this event, huh?
> Hyped to say absolutely nothing on stream? Hyped to not play a game? Hyped to sit there bored to death? Silence and body language, Dave, it won't fit your narrative. A hyped person would reflect this to the actual event.
> 
> I also don't want to say Kat deserved being mocked. But she should have invested a minute to look up what she is dealing with, she should have expected it. I mean before she moved from Subaru Guy.
> ...



Kat knows what she's dealing with; last time she was on stream she went straight at the trolls, mentioned that the horse jokes didn't bother her, and literally said they were 'dumb and kinda funny' if I remember correctly. That's why Dave's story doesn't work. 



Raven'sChild said:


> As I said before, this it 'The Swatting' all over again.
> Here:  https://youtu.be/wVowHI6QzKM?t=289
> @4:49 he says she left because she wasn't going to stay the entire time anyway.  'She has stuff she wants to do.  Stuff she wants to take care of.....she may be back to later tonight to say goodnight at the end of the stream, but she's off to do other stuff now, okay hahaha"  This, does Not sound like someone who got their feeling hurt and left the house ( when it was still daylight ) to go do what?  Work out at the gym? Drink at a bar alone in her skimpy steampunk girl outfit? A bf wouldn't let their upset gf go driving off upset.  A bf would have not come back as quick as he did from that break where she left and/or ended their stream then to console their distraught gf.  Not waited until later to break into a rant about how it was the plan that she would be there the entire stream and was chased off by detractors even though he had said time and time again for Days she wasn't going to be there the whole time.  Then again, a bf would have either not made her come on the stream if he knew she would get trolled or would have put a stop to it in real time when it started happening and put the stream in Sub only mode.  He did it for Panda. (  https://youtu.be/7QpQeEKADPI?t=115  ) ( @1:55 if this doesn't cut right to that point ).



The supposition is that when she initially left she didn't say anything to him, and during a later break he talked to her and they got in a fight. My guess is she was going out and he whined about her not coming back to say goodnight and she told him to fuck off then complained.


----------



## neger psykolog (Nov 2, 2018)

I thought the writers of the DSP show were good, but I never expected them to be "demonic possession backstory on Halloween" good.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Nov 2, 2018)

I like how DSP roleplayed Bob Ross like he was a retarded invidual instead of a master class painter. Kat almost died from cringing so hard. I don't think Phil is that good at reading body language.


----------



## James Smith (Nov 2, 2018)

ReentryPhantom said:


> Who here is part of Tevin's troll army?


I believe they're called eggs.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (Nov 2, 2018)

I missed the Kat's past arc so can anyone just summarize what happened to her that would make her triggered over "demonic possessions?" Thanks, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 2, 2018)

AnonymousDimwit said:


> I missed the Kat's past arc so can anyone just summarize what happened to her that would make her triggered over "demonic possessions?" Thanks, I can't seem to find it.



Some story about how her mom was crazy and thought her sister was possessed by a demon when they were kids and locked her in the closet or somesuch.


----------



## The Shape (Nov 2, 2018)

If Kat wasn't such a sensitive bitch, she could laugh it off, And if DSP had any social skills, he could bust her balls over it, but they can't, so they won't, so it's shit.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 2, 2018)

Freshtodeath said:


> I like how DSP roleplayed Bob Ross like he was a exceptional invidual instead of a master class painter. Kat almost died from cringing so hard. I don't think Phil is that good at reading body language.


Srsly I wanna strangle him until he stops with this "my children" bullshit. Bob Ross never talked like this, he was not a painter for kids or mentally disabled, nor a priest who just likes to draw. I can tolerate a bad improvisation but he repeated this phrase at least 3 times, The Guy really thinks this is how Bob spoke. For sure, all he knows is how Bob Ross looks like, he paints, says "happy" sometimes and has a calm voice.

However Dave also had a happy little accident. I find this quite ironic.


----------



## James Smith (Nov 2, 2018)

AnonymousDimwit said:


> I missed the Kat's past arc so can anyone just summarize what happened to her that would make her triggered over "demonic possessions?" Thanks, I can't seem to find it.


https://kiwifarms.net/posts/3609893/


----------



## johnny5150 (Nov 2, 2018)

Damn you evil troll Tevin


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 2, 2018)

johnny5150 said:


> Damn you evil troll Tevin



Tervin is clearly a MONSTER


----------



## Asperchewy (Nov 2, 2018)

Lol, I'm rewatching Phils sperg-out from last night and just realized that he said "In 2008, I was still living with my parents" Isnt he like 36 right now? So he was STILL living at home with mommy and daddy at 26 years old?


----------



## Prince Lotor (Nov 2, 2018)

She also probably got pretty pissy that Dave directly asked her if she likes 'The Weekend' as she didn't look too happy or comfortable explaining to Dave what kind of music it is. Then he read a later cheer to her saying, "The Weekend was the song. . .oh, I don't know," when the actual cheer read: 'The Weekend was the song in the car'. I thought she got visibly angry reading that cheer over Dave's shoulder. It probably activates her 'rage issues' that people know she was cheating on her Ex of 4+ years with Dave Bennet of all people while lying to her boyfriend about it to keep him paying for all her shit.

The real issue seemed to be that when Dave asked her to come back on stream to say goodnight later she told him she would never be on his stream again, and instead of respecting her he said 'Now let's not be too hasty and say never,' so she got pissed at him and left the house. 
So now Dave has to construct this narrative that it was all the evil North American Ape's fault and Dark's hit-squad erased the Magical Black Man from the internet so everything is safe now, all because Dave was planning on dragging her on-stream for the beg-a-thons or 'special events' or some shit.

It wasn't Tevin who's been lying for 15 months about the circumstances surrounding the start of your new relationship or about what her life was before she moved-in. It wasn't Tevin who shook your SoulMaid's ass in front of every troll saying, 'Neener, neener, neener she's un-dox-able, I made sure of that! HaHaHaHaHa, you basement-dwelling virgins will never know anything about her because I've learned not to share my private life,' and then kept fucking talking about her constantly. Yes, Dave, this is all your fault. It was you who chose to publicly post her identity the second she showed up at your house for good.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 2, 2018)

Asperchewy said:


> Lol, I'm rewatching Phils sperg-out from last night and just realized that he said "In 2008, I was still living with my parents" Isnt he like 36 right now? So he was STILL living at home with mommy and daddy at 26 years old?


Yes he was. If you study your Phil history you will recall he was working at Wells Fargo with several other guys and they all moved in together. Phil quit or got fired and chose to spend all his savings and even took out a loan to go across the country to become a professional video game player. When he came home he had no money for rent so he had to move back with his parents where he lived for about 5 years. Daddy Dave got him a job at the helicopter factory answering phones and eventually DSP bought the Connecticut condo.


----------



## Asperchewy (Nov 2, 2018)

Sparkletor said:


> Yes he was. If you study your Phil history you will recall he was working at Wells Fargo with several other guys and they all moved in together. Phil quit or got fired and chose to spend all his savings and even took out a loan to go across the country to become a professional video game player. When he came home he had no money for rent so he had to move back with his parents where he lived for about 5 years. Daddy Dave got him a job at the helicopter factory answering phones and eventually DSP bought the Connecticut condo.


I started pollowing phil round the "Oh, The cameras been on the whole time?" fiasco. That W&f job is news to me. As for studying Pig Ross *history*, I'd rather eat a bullet, as this current season is already cutting edge enough.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 2, 2018)

Asperchewy said:


> I started pollowing phil round the "Oh, The cameras been on the whole time?" fiasco. That W&f job is news to me. As for studying Pig Ross *history*, I'd rather eat a bullet, as this current season is already cutting edge enough.



I dunno man, a lot of the backstory is super humorous. He has been ostracized and booted from nearly every group he’s ever tried to be part of, dating all the way back to his early FGC days when he threatened to fight Viscant and when pressed, D$P said, “instead of fighting, we should gear up like we’re gonna fight and then at the last minute do Degeneration X crotch chops at the crowd. It’ll be such a goof!” In fact, you could go all the way back to Phil being a good guy incel in high school where he laments he was always friendzoned and women wanted him only as a friend. Phil’s past is strange and turbulent, but fascinating and hysterical all the same.


----------



## I'mPushingButtons (Nov 2, 2018)

Phil so badly wants to call Tevin the n-word lol


----------



## MV18 (Nov 2, 2018)

Tevin should say that he was attacked in the street by someone shouting about being a DSP fan and how he was in fear of his life. Then contact Twitch with the clips of Dave saying that people had been in contact with him through private message saying they were going to sort Tevin. Oooh the drama would be great and would end this seasons episodes perfectly.


----------



## The Shape (Nov 2, 2018)

MV18 said:


> Tevin should say that he was attacked in the street by someone shouting about being a DSP fan and how he was in fear of his life. Then contact Twitch with the clips of Dave saying that people had been in contact with him through private message saying they were going to sort Tevin. Oooh the drama would be great and would end this seasons episodes perfectly.


That sounds awful and autistic as fuck, don't do that.


----------



## James Smith (Nov 2, 2018)

MV18 said:


> Tevin should say that he was attacked in the street by someone shouting about being a DSP fan and how he was in fear of his life. Then contact Twitch with the clips of Dave saying that people had been in contact with him through private message saying they were going to sort Tevin. Oooh the drama would be great and would end this seasons episodes perfectly.


Twitch would ignore the reports. DSP is partnered.


----------



## Haunter (Nov 2, 2018)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> I'm always amazed by Darksfadil's ability to be the most toxic and vindictive shithead imaginable while juuuuuust about barely dancing along the boundaries of Twitch ToS. He'll threaten violence, but just vaguely enough where you can say it's a figure of speech. He'll insult people just enough and stop right before it becomes harassment. He'll encourage targeted harassment and mass-flagging, but then walk it back by saying he doesn't want anything to do with it - he'll just put the idea in people's heads.



Phil's fortune is bizarre. I think it would be a mistake to credit him with having wholly helped create it, though. 

Deleting his Twitch VODs (he revealed recently that he considers it a useful tactic for evading punishment) can be justifiably credited to his craftiness. However, his first Twitch suspension was for semantics. If he cared to learn the TOS' boundaries, he could have danced along it. His second suspension was for "harassment". He outright insulted a Twitch viewer's physical appearance. The "ijustine getting gangbanged by executive's for her hosting gig" thing, the "pimp slap the 11 year-old girl" thing, the "faggots and homos" thing, are other examples of outright disregarding the Twitch TOS. Less blatantly, he fosters a toxic Twitch community, and behaves inappropriately off of Twitch. 

He bends over backwards to escape punishment, and still trips over his own dick.



Prince Lotor said:


> So now Dave has to construct this narrative that it was all the evil North American Ape's fault and Dark's hit-squad erased the Magical Black Man from the internet so everything is safe now, all because Dave was planning on dragging her on-stream for the beg-a-thons or 'special events' or some shit.



I hadn't considered this. He can no longer use her as a begging prop for his upcoming Holiday Beg-A-Thons. That must sting.

(Sorry if this point has been mentioned before.) An answer to @SoapQueen1's "how much does she know we know": Phil's Tevin-Did-It rant yesterday essentially confirmed that it was the "demon possession" question that "triggered" her. We now know she knows that we know.

Phil convinced her to give up her Twitch streaming and social media in order to protect her from the vicious unemployed, mentally ill children. And it was for nothing. Despite them being mentally disabled children, and despite Phil's overly controlling demand and her adhering sacrifices for him, they still discovered her darkest secret. This likely stung, and she in turn took it out on Phil.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 2, 2018)

Haunter said:


> Phil's fortune is bizarre. I think it would be a mistake to credit him with having wholly helped create it, though.
> 
> Deleting his Twitch VODs (he revealed recently that he considers it a useful tactic for evading punishment) can be justifiably credited to his craftiness. However, his first Twitch suspension was for semantics. If he cared to learn the TOS' boundaries, he could have danced along it. His second suspension was for "harassment". He outright insulted a Twitch viewer's physical appearance. The "ijustine getting gangbanged by executive's for her hosting gig" thing, the "pimp slap the 11 year-old girl" thing, the "faggots and homos" thing, are other examples of outright disregarding the Twitch TOS. Less blatantly, he fosters a toxic Twitch community, and behaves inappropriately off of Twitch.
> 
> ...



Honestly if Kat would get on Twitter she'd get heckled, she'd fire back, and the majority of the trolling would die off if she just posted regular stuff on there. 

She addressed the trolling of her in that one video better than Dave has EVER addressed anything ever.


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Nov 2, 2018)

I'mPushingButtons said:


> Phil so badly wants to call Tevin the n-word lol


I would imagine DSP doing some WWE promo type of shit talking.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 2, 2018)

Pointandlaugh said:


> I would imagine DSP doing some WWE promo type of shit talking.



Holy shit that made me cough I'm laughing so hard 

The way she comforts him lmao


----------



## MV18 (Nov 2, 2018)

The Shape said:


> That sounds awful and autistic as fuck, don't do that.



I was actually jesting. Dave doesn't need that kind of intervention to fuck shit up, I was just wishing out loud. I'm pretty certain Twitch would do fuck all anyway if I'm honest, Dave seems to be bullet proof for some reason with them. You could take what he's said to Tevin and co. over the last couple of days as a threat that any normal streamer on Twitch would get an instant ban for, yet he's still sitting pretty. I just don't get it.


----------



## The Shape (Nov 2, 2018)

MV18 said:


> I was actually jesting. Dave doesn't need that kind of intervention to fuck shit up, I was just wishing out loud. I'm pretty certain Twitch would do fuck all anyway if I'm honest, Dave seems to be bullet proof for some reason with them. You could take what he's said to Tevin and co. over the last couple of days as a threat that any normal streamer on Twitch would get an instant ban for, yet he's still sitting pretty. I just don't get it.


Because Dave isn't a dumbass, He words things subtly.


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 2, 2018)

ReentryPhantom said:


> Who here is part of Tevin's troll army?



If I’m drunk enough and he restreams another streamer and drunk as well I’ll go shit up whichever channel he’s watching. That’s where the real comedy gold happens. DSP is usually kinda boring and you watch the restreams for detractor chat and Tevin commentary while hoping Phil blows up. 

He doesn’t do it much anymore, though, since twitch slapped him down.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 2, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> If I’m drunk enough and he restreams another streamer and drunk as well I’ll go shit up whichever channel he’s watching. That’s where the real comedy gold happens. DSP is usually kinda boring and you watch the restreams for detractor chat and Tevin commentary while hoping Phil blows up.


I was laughing my ass off when Phil said Tevin's name after the Kat thing and you just hear Tevin go "WHAT?!?!?


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 2, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> If I’m drunk enough and he restreams another streamer and drunk as well I’ll go shit up whichever channel he’s watching. That’s where the real comedy gold happens. DSP is usually kinda boring and you watch the restreams for detractor chat and Tevin commentary while hoping Phil blows up.
> 
> He doesn’t do it much anymore, though, since twitch slapped him down.





ReentryPhantom said:


> I was laughing my ass off when Phil said Tevin's name after the Kat thing and you just hear Tevin go "WHAT?!‽?



Yeah I actually enjoy Tevin in a passive way. He's very conversational. 

Sometimes his field trips are great.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 2, 2018)

I don’t get the Tevin hate. He’s said it himself, he never asked for this, he never wanted to be an influential DSP detractor... it just kinda happened. His response to Phil blaming him brought out some kind of anger inside of him, because he’s generally pretty docile and doesn’t go for blatant insults _too much... _Until this happened. “So it’s my fault that people were mean in YOUR CHAT, huh Dave? What a fuckin faggot.”

Though I do agree that sometimes he seems a little too invested, but I can’t fault the guy. We are all pretty invested in a random idiot’s life, it’s just unfortunately that Tevin would probably much rather just laugh about Phil on his own. Unfortunately his fans pester him to restream.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Nov 2, 2018)

I'mPushingButtons said:


> Phil so badly wants to call Tevin the n-word lol


If Pewdiepie can do it, he can too. After all he totally made Pewdiepie since he used to watch Phil's videos.

One point of contention that's resulted in people hating Tevin is his old let's endure of all Leanna's vlogs which were called out for being autistic and obsessive. To be fair to him, obsessive autism is a prerequisite for being a DSP detractor.


----------



## Phalanx (Nov 3, 2018)

Trevin honestly makes me laugh he is too laid back with that soundboard and when you can out eat a streamer with a soundboard and one liners. I think it’s the soul maid ones that destroy me


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Nov 3, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> I don’t get the Tevin hate. He’s said it himself, he never asked for this, he never wanted to be an influential DSP detractor... it just kinda happened. His response to Phil blaming him brought out some kind of anger inside of him, because he’s generally pretty docile and doesn’t go for blatant insults _too much... _Until this happened. “So it’s my fault that people were mean in YOUR CHAT, huh Dave? What a fuckin faggot.”
> 
> Though I do agree that sometimes he seems a little too invested, but I can’t fault the guy. We are all pretty invested in a random idiot’s life, it’s just unfortunately that Tevin would probably much rather just laugh about Phil on his own. Unfortunately his fans pester him to restream.



Although one has to admit that Tevin makes decent cash with all the donations coming in during his streams, so it is also in his own interest to do the restreams.

I do have to say though, that off all the DSP-restreamers out there, Tevin seems to be the least autistic.
Theo and Jackie are way too a-loggy for my taste and get way too angry about the smallest shit.


----------



## gaarashatan (Nov 3, 2018)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> Although one has to admit that Tevin makes decent cash with all the donations coming in during his streams, so it is also in his own interest to do the restreams.
> 
> I do have to say though, that off all the DSP-restreamers out there, Tevin seems to be the least autistic.
> Theo and Jackie are way too a-loggy for my taste and get way too angry about the smallest shit.



just feels weird, hes looked up to by detractors like some kind of leader. its crazy to me


----------



## KingjadVCMP (Nov 3, 2018)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> I do have to say though, that off all the DSP-restreamers out there, Tevin seems to be the least autistic.
> Theo and Jackie are way too a-loggy for my taste and get way too angry about the smallest shit.


I've always thought Jackie Chin was just a caricature when doing his stuff online, intentionally acting wound up. Having spoken to him off stream before, he seems a normal guy just doing his thing. I don't watch anything YouTube related these days though from anyone.

Don't know enough about Theo but it's a nice fucking rabbit he has, can recall Theo being into art as well. And Tevin has always struck me as fairly relaxed, he's kinda easy-listening and has decent points sometimes from my previous watching experiences. But as I said, not really a YouTube viewer these days.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Nov 3, 2018)

KingjadVCMP said:


> I've always thought Jackie Chin was just a caricature when doing his stuff online, intentionally acting wound up. Having spoken to him off stream before, he seems a normal guy just doing his thing. I don't watch anything YouTube related these days though from anyone.
> 
> Don't know enough about Theo but it's a nice fucking rabbit he has, can recall Theo being into art as well. And Tevin has always struck me as fairly relaxed, he's kinda easy-listening and has decent points sometimes from my previous watching experiences. But as I said, not really a YouTube viewer these days.



I can't watch restreams that much even, not because guys like Tevin are that bad, it's just that i'm constantly reminded that DSP can't entertain for shit and why TIHYDPs, at least back when they were made often, were more entertaining. Hell, i even enjoyed the old SoK videos because they would be pretty funny most of the time and since they were using  TIHYDPs if a segment was too boring they would just cut it off.


----------



## Monday Michiru (Nov 3, 2018)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> Although one has to admit that Tevin makes decent cash with all the donations coming in during his streams, so it is also in his own interest to do the restreams.
> 
> I do have to say though, that off all the DSP-restreamers out there, Tevin seems to be the least autistic.
> Theo and Jackie are way too a-loggy for my taste and get way too angry about the smallest shit.


Jackie Chin is indeed just an act. He had a nice rant in one of his streams about "people really think I run around in real life with John Lennon shades dabbing on people and calling them 'you FUCK?'"

Your point spells more trouble for the piggy spec ops, and for me trying to figure out David's outbursts: everyone likes Tevin. Kiwi Farms likes him so much that nobody wants to make a thread about him. Why preemptively make the case for your own guilt if the guy gets harmed or "martyred" somehow in the future?

(Am I the only one on the side of "It wasn't a bluff?" I genuinely think people came to him proposing ops.)


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 3, 2018)

Monday Michiru said:


> Jackie Chin is indeed just an act. He had a nice rant in one of his streams about "people really think I run around in real life with John Lennon shades dabbing on people and calling them 'you FUCK?'"
> 
> Your point spells more trouble for the piggy spec ops, and for me trying to figure out David's outbursts: everyone likes Tevin. Kiwi Farms likes him so much that nobody wants to make a thread about him. Why preemptively make the case for your own guilt if the guy gets harmed or "martyred" somehow in the future?
> 
> (Am I the only one on the side of "It wasn't a bluff?" I genuinely think people came to him proposing ops.)



I mean, I wouldn’t doubt that people are indeed pulling ops but seriously, the typical Phil fan is either a literal tard like Sidella or an invalid incapable of forming personal thought like metalgearrex9000. I think it’s safe to say that Tevin is gonna be fine. He hasn’t been removed yet and it’s only a matter of time before this finally blows over when D$P doesn’t get what he wants and just stops mentioning it.

One interesting thought I had though... If the main issues on the Halloween stream were about Kat’s past, why didn’t he launch on KiwiFarms? Considering the fact that some people around here are the reason that information came to light in the first place... Oh yeah. He’s already tried that once and a bunch of D$P’s edgelords got doxed and ran off the net. Tevin is a safer target.


----------



## KingjadVCMP (Nov 3, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> One interesting thought I had though... If the main issues on the Halloween stream were about Kat’s past, why didn’t he launch on KiwiFarms? Considering the fact that some people around here are the reason that information came to light in the first place... Oh yeah. He’s already tried that once and a bunch of D$P’s edgelords got doxed and ran off the net. Tevin is a safer target.


Phil genuinely fears the power of this place. He lost paypigs merely through the doxxing saga, @neger psykolog found out all about Kat in a quarter of an hour after Phil claimed it'd be impossible and Phil knows there's nothing he can do about this place so won't bother ranting about it.


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Nov 3, 2018)

Apart from the Leanna videos, Tevin ain't bad. I preferred him to the SoK.


----------



## neger psykolog (Nov 3, 2018)

KingjadVCMP said:


> Phil genuinely fears the power of this place. He lost paypigs merely through the doxxing saga, @neger psykolog found out all about Kat in a quarter of an hour after Phil claimed it'd be impossible and Phil knows there's nothing he can do about this place so won't bother ranting about it.



Nah the writers decided that the demonic possession back story wasn't good enough on its own. So they decided to add a new and exciting story arc involving an innocent black man getting blamed for everything.

#Justice4Tevin


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Nov 3, 2018)

Tevin dindu nuffin


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 3, 2018)

Monday Michiru said:


> Jackie Chin is indeed just an act. He had a nice rant in one of his streams about "people really think I run around in real life with John Lennon shades dabbing on people and calling them 'you FUCK?'"
> 
> Your point spells more trouble for the piggy spec ops, and for me trying to figure out David's outbursts: everyone likes Tevin. Kiwi Farms likes him so much that nobody wants to make a thread about him. Why preemptively make the case for your own guilt if the guy gets harmed or "martyred" somehow in the future?
> 
> (Am I the only one on the side of "It wasn't a bluff?" I genuinely think people came to him proposing ops.)



Yeah thats my thing if he DID get Tevin taken off Youtube all the detractor Youtube channels would go into overdrive against Dave. In a far less playful way than they do now.


----------



## OneDaySon (Nov 3, 2018)

Phil tried to poison Tevin way back.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 4, 2018)

Phalanx said:


> Trevin honestly makes me laugh he is too laid back with that soundboard and when you can out eat a streamer with a soundboard and one liners. I think it’s the soul maid ones that destroy me


My favorite is the wings and LTG sound board he uses when dave is being super boring

Something about a clip of someone saying “this mother fucker is garbage” and  “I can’t do it I can’t take this shit no more”

Never fails to make me laugh and highlight what all of us think while watching dave


----------



## justhereforments (Nov 4, 2018)

Monday Michiru said:


> Jackie Chin is indeed just an act. He had a nice rant in one of his streams about "people really think I run around in real life with John Lennon shades dabbing on people and calling them 'you FUCK?'"
> 
> Your point spells more trouble for the piggy spec ops, and for me trying to figure out David's outbursts: everyone likes Tevin. Kiwi Farms likes him so much that nobody wants to make a thread about him. Why preemptively make the case for your own guilt if the guy gets harmed or "martyred" somehow in the future?
> 
> (Am I the only one on the side of "It wasn't a bluff?" I genuinely think people came to him proposing ops.)


*Most *people like Tevin*


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 4, 2018)

justhereforments said:


> *Most *people like Tevin*


Well even the lady who accused him of poisoning her drink allegedly said she regrets blaming him and costing him his job. Think what you will about his content, I assume he is a decent enough person in real life.


----------



## justhereforments (Nov 4, 2018)

Sparkletor said:


> Well even the lady who accused him of poisoning her drink allegedly said she regrets blaming him and costing him his job. Think what you will about his content, I assume he is a decent enough person in real life.


Regretting making something up that cost someone their job /= thinking that person is a good person. And his content is a reflection of who he is in real life. Unlike a lot of people here he puts himself out there willingly, when you start doing that you start tying who you are to that content.


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 4, 2018)

justhereforments said:


> Regretting making something up that cost someone their job /= thinking that person is a good person. And his content is a reflection of who he is in real life. Unlike a lot of people here he puts himself out there willingly, when you start doing that you start tying who you are to that content.



Wow, what a revelation. I had no idea Tevin was actually an asshole! I’m never watching his restreams again! I feel as if I’ve been lied to!


----------



## This+ (Nov 4, 2018)

Tevin's the prime example of what a Dave "troll" should be doing, which is the absolute bare minimum. He gave Phil a non-nickname which at this point triggers him so much that anyone who has the word "Dave" as their ID is scrutinized. His restreams take almost zero effort. I'm not saying that to criticize Tevin, but it really is just a Dave stream with  s a d b o y  background and lo-fi .gifs, commenting over it with a little soundboard he has of meme phrases he clipped over the months. 

Those streams pull in nearly 10 times more viewers, and that makes Dave mad more than any troll tips or products of gay Skype/Discord ops.


----------



## MV18 (Nov 4, 2018)

This+ said:


> Tevin's the prime example of what a Dave "troll" should be doing, which is the absolute bare minimum. He gave Phil a non-nickname which at this point triggers him so much that anyone who has the word "Dave" as their ID is scrutinized. His restreams take almost zero effort. I'm not saying that to criticize Tevin, but it really is just a Dave stream with  s a d b o y  background and lo-fi .gifs, commenting over it with a little soundboard he has of meme phrases he clipped over the months.
> 
> Those streams pull in nearly 10 times more viewers, and that makes Dave mad more than any troll tips or products of gay Skype/Discord ops.



I for one am glad he does these streams. It means we can watch the train wreck without giving Dave any views, it's the reason Tevin's streams are popular. Watching Dave is like waiting for something to explode. You know it's going to happen, you just don't know when, so you keep an eye on it, it'll come eventually. The only alternative is to watch the real stream which most would never do. The fact that Tevin does do next to nothing, means he'll lose little if/when it's removed by Dave's gang getting in touch with YT. It's win-win for him.



The Shape said:


> Because Dave isn't a dumbass, He words things subtly.



Oh he is. For the most part he's subtle, but he can't help himself, that's why he's the mess we all love to hate. Still, he's done more than most on Twitch and got away with it, 'lesser' streamers would've got the boot for half of what he does. I think that's because of the detractors though. He's obviously whined to Twitch about having an 'army of trolls' on his back and for that, they give him more leverage, but they've gone too far the other way, letting him off for some really dodgy statements / actions. Hopefully the time will come when they're just sick of him and get rid, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 4, 2018)

justhereforments said:


> *Most *people like Tevin*



Most of the people I've seen complain about Tevin seem to have a hateboner for the guy. They don't just dislike his content (which is perfectly fine), they think he's a lolcow and that he should have his own thread. A few have said it's because they were kicked from his chat a couple of years ago, or because of his endure series of Pandalee's vlogs. Both of which aren't enough to warrant a lolcow thread on him.

For the most part all the guy does is sit, chill as fuck, laughing at DSP. He barely gets worked up and I've never seen him rage or sperg out like other detractors. At best he just raises his voice slightly. He admits that he can be petty at times and that he's a bit odd, but everyone can be petty, and compared to most of the DSP "community" he's pretty relaxed.

I can understand why people might dislike the guy's content, but I don't really get why people have an issue with him as a person.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 4, 2018)

Something else Tevin does that all detractors should do is give him credit where credit is due. I’ve seen Phil ban someone for saying some dumb shit, his chat starts asking why that person deserved to be banned, and Tevin said, “he was absolutely right to blame the dude, I would’ve done the same if someone were talking like that on here.”

That’s one of WingsOfRedemption’s biggest issues with his trolls (and I think Phil could turn out to say the same thing), that they never include anything positive, it’s always just trolling. Sean Ranklin actually posted a Wings stream post op where he was happy and talking to people who watch him and was actually taking the trolling far less seriously than he does any other time.

So yeah, Tevin doesn’t hate the guy and he’s not out to ruin him, he just enjoys spectating Phil's 10 car pileup on the highway way of life. The restream is just an unfortunate side effect.


----------



## The Ancestor (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah I really appreciate how chill and cool tempered Tevin is. I feel like some reason someone may hate him is back in like 2015 he had a couple videos where he ate really loud into microphone but he doesn’t anymore.
10/10 good detractor


----------



## actually (Nov 4, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> So yeah, Tevin doesn’t hate the guy and he’s not out to ruin him, he just enjoys spectating Phil's 10 car pileup on the highway way of life. The restream is just an unfortunate side effect.



I can think of one time where Tevin was legit mad at Phil. I don't remember what exactly Phil was complaining about, but it was the usual "woe is me. my life is soooooo hard" nonsense. Tevin, meanwhile, had had his house flooded out and was looking at literal weeks before he could even return to his place...much less live there. Not surprisingly, he didn't take Phil's grousing too well, and I can't say I really blame him.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Nov 4, 2018)

Only time i remember Tevin being legit mad was at KG for telling daves forums that he poisoned someone. But went further talking about how tevin definitely did it and how hes a criminal. He was drunk and angry because when you google his name you might get a lie like that.

Before anyone says anything, to the best of my knowledge Tevin doesnt engage in lies with dsp, he lets dave dig his own grave


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 4, 2018)

actually said:


> I can think of one time where Tevin was legit mad at Phil. I don't remember what exactly Phil was complaining about, but it was the usual "woe is me. my life is soooooo hard" nonsense. Tevin, meanwhile, had had his house flooded out and was looking at literal weeks before he could even return to his place...much less live there. Not surprisingly, he didn't take Phil's grousing too well, and I can't say I really blame him.



He’s gotten mad a few times. Depends on how much brown liquor he’s had. It’s kinda interesting seeing him get legit pissed off.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 4, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> He’s gotten mad a few times. Depends on how much brown liquor he’s had. It’s kinda interesting seeing him get legit pissed off.



Please. They prefer the term African American liquor.


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 4, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> Please. They prefer the term African American liquor.



I am intimately familiar with the terms and phrases used to describe illicit substances around tevin’s neck of the woods. Brown liquor and clear liquor are the terms used in those necks of the woods to differentiate distilled spirits. 

Brown liquor is generally whiskey and brandy. 

Clear liquor is generally vodka and gin. 

People sometimes believe that brown liquor makes them angrier than normal. They’ll say vodka makes them relaxed, but some Paul Masson or Jim Beam makes them ready to fight. It’s not really a regional thing, but usually people will just say “whiskey makes me pissed off” instead of “brown liquor makes me pissed off” in more erudite areas.


----------



## Slander Man (Nov 4, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> I am intimately familiar with the terms and phrases used to describe illicit substances around tevin’s neck of the woods. Brown liquor and clear liquor are the terms used in those necks of the woods to differentiate distilled spirits.
> 
> Brown liquor is generally whiskey and brandy.
> 
> ...


It was a joke bub


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 4, 2018)

Slander Man said:


> It was a joke bub



I take everything I read on Kiwi Farms VERY seriously. I suggest you do as well. Pal.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 4, 2018)

I may have gone too far in a few places...

If we can get Commander Keen working... he’s a funnier character than we’ve ever had!


----------



## Preferred Penne (Nov 4, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> I may have gone too far in a few places...
> 
> If we can get Commander Keen working... he’s a funnier character than we’ve ever had!


Every scene is so dense.


----------



## Monday Michiru (Nov 4, 2018)

Did anybody watch this? Is this mini-arc over? Dark apparently walked EVERYTHING back. Refuses to even name Tevin. I think somebody may have gotten a tap on the shoulder from his Twitch parole officer... (Will supply timestamps when he goes offline.)



justhereforments said:


> *Most *people like Tevin*


Everyone likes Tevin like Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## James Smith (Nov 4, 2018)

Remove Tevin from the list of DarksydePhil victims. The hate mob and hitmen have been called off.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 4, 2018)

The Tevin stream was fire. Multiple things, both current and past, showing DSP being the liar and scumbag he really is.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 5, 2018)

Oddly enough, now he claims that Kat was the one who pressed to be on stream and that she knew what she was getting herself into.

He went from being pissed off about people blaming the victim to outright blaming the victim. In a 24 hour period.

Fucking. Astonishing.


----------



## actually (Nov 5, 2018)

Could I get a summary of Phil's backing off? Caught the end of Tevin's stream, but he wasn't talking any more about Phil backing down.


----------



## Asperchewy (Nov 5, 2018)

actually said:


> Could I get a summary of Phil's backing off? Caught the end of Tevin's stream, but he wasn't talking any more about Phil backing down.



Same here, a timestamp would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 5, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> Wow, what a revelation. I had no idea Tevin was actually an asshole! I’m never watching his restreams again! I feel as if I’ve been lied to!



Great Tevin impression, I completely read that in his voice. It's almost as good as Tevin's Dave voice. 



actually said:


> I can think of one time where Tevin was legit mad at Phil. I don't remember what exactly Phil was complaining about, but it was the usual "woe is me. my life is soooooo hard" nonsense. Tevin, meanwhile, had had his house flooded out and was looking at literal weeks before he could even return to his place...much less live there. Not surprisingly, he didn't take Phil's grousing too well, and I can't say I really blame him.



He was a little salty about Twitch when it happened. 



thebonesauce said:


> Please. They prefer the term African American liquor.



*North American Great Ape Liquor thank you very much. 



SoapQueen1 said:


> Remove Tevin from the list of DarksydePhil victims. The hate mob and hitmen have been called off.



But muh consequences! 



actually said:


> Could I get a summary of Phil's backing off? Caught the end of Tevin's stream, but he wasn't talking any more about Phil backing down.



From what I can tell the stream is Tevin doing a summary of Dave's shifting stories throughout the Dave v Tevin storyarc. Hard to timestamp the first big chunk of the stream.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 5, 2018)

Lul, so Dave backtracked. I can't wait until he backtracks on the backtracking next time he's begging, and brings up how Tevin LITERALLY came round to his gated community playing the Weeknd really loudly and made Kat run from the house in fear of her life.


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 5, 2018)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> Lul, so Dave backtracked. I can't wait until he backtracks on the backtracking next time he's begging, and brings up how Tevin LITERALLY came round to his gated community playing the Weeknd really loudly and made Kat run from the house in fear of her life.



I hope he plays this:


----------



## HerrKlicks (Nov 5, 2018)

actually said:


> Could I get a summary of Phil's backing off? Caught the end of Tevin's stream, but he wasn't talking any more about Phil backing down.





Asperchewy said:


> Same here, a timestamp would be greatly appreciated.



very short story (tho seeing it all unfold is way more entertaining) is that Dave rolled it all back from "IT WAS THE EVIEL BLACK MAN WHO DUN IT" to "Khet didn't want to be on stream anymore because the gory/brutal games I was going to play next would make her uncomfortable". Below is the stream archive from last night /w timestamp where Dave goes and makes Blackdood non-canon (for now). 

https://youtu.be/tEApwPmQCPE?t=8832


----------



## The Shape (Nov 5, 2018)

What a lying son of a bitch, this guy is mentally ill. He spent a full HOUR, Ranting about Tevin, And now she's scared of horror games? Fuck you Dave, Fucking cunt.



On another note, Tevin's voice makes me moist.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 5, 2018)

The Shape said:


> On another note, Tevin's voice makes me moist.


You hear that, Dave? Everybody wants a piece of that penNAY.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 5, 2018)

The Shape said:


> What a lying son of a bitch, this guy is mentally ill. He spent a full HOUR, Ranting about Tevin, And now she's scared of horror games? Fuck you Dave, Fucking cunt.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, Tevin's voice makes me moist.



That's actually his original story from right after she first left.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 5, 2018)

So we started out:
Kat will only be here for half of the stream
-Kat had things to do so she left
--Kat left because of all the trolling (Tevin)
---This is all Tevin's fault
----Kat left because she doesn't like gore


----------



## actually (Nov 5, 2018)

HerrKlicks said:


> very short story (tho seeing it all unfold is way more entertaining) is that Dave rolled it all back from "IT WAS THE EVIEL BLACK MAN WHO DUN IT" to "Khet didn't want to be on stream anymore because the gory/brutal games I was going to play next would make her uncomfortable". Below is the stream archive from last night /w timestamp where Dave goes and makes Blackdood non-canon (for now).
> 
> https://youtu.be/tEApwPmQCPE?t=8832



Yeah, he definitely got someone from Twitch telling him to knock it off with the threats or he'd get banned.


----------



## Haunter (Nov 5, 2018)

Phil now claims that Kat can't stand violence and gore. It "makes her squeamish" and "feel gross". She instead prefers psychological horror, "like Silent Hill, to some extent". This unease is to the point of being unable to be in the same room as someone playing a violent video game.

In reality, Kat has two "The Walking Dead" playthroughs on her  Youtube channel, both videos measuring upwards of an hour and a half.

I randomly clicked through "TWD: A New Frontier|  Episode 5" to find an example of Kat faced with gore. Here's a tense section where the player, already covered in blood, has to slowly navigate through a milling crowd of zombies towards the ubiquitous video game back-up generator:

A zombie with an eye gouged out pauses and looks towards the camera. "Nice eye there, buddy," Kat says, and chuckles. Inching forward, another zombie, this time missing it's jaw, lurches past the camera. Getting closer to the generator, the jaw-less zombie grabs Kat's character, taking him down in a bloody spray as it tears at his neck. "What the hell?", she wonders aloud to herself. The reaction elicited by this violent scene is directed at confusion of the gameplay, and not the viscera. The bloody "YOU ARE DEAD" of the gameover screen appears. "OK then", she laughs, completely unphazed by the violent and gorey video game.


----------



## HerrKlicks (Nov 6, 2018)

Yeah it seems like dsp is what is making khet not wanting to be there. Especially since I just remembered her popping that stress ball / hand toy last time she appeared in a video / stream.


----------



## justhereforments (Nov 6, 2018)

Scotsman said:


> Most of the people I've seen complain about Tevin seem to have a hateboner for the guy. They don't just dislike his content (which is perfectly fine), they think he's a lolcow and that he should have his own thread. A few have said it's because they were kicked from his chat a couple of years ago, or because of his endure series of Pandalee's vlogs. Both of which aren't enough to warrant a lolcow thread on him.
> 
> For the most part all the guy does is sit, chill as fuck, laughing at DSP. He barely gets worked up and I've never seen him rage or sperg out like other detractors. At best he just raises his voice slightly. He admits that he can be petty at times and that he's a bit odd, but everyone can be petty, and compared to most of the DSP "community" he's pretty relaxed.
> 
> I can understand why people might dislike the guy's content, but I don't really get why people have an issue with him as a person.


And most people who like him are dickriders. He's an attention whore and, from what I remember, he was the first person to put his face on detractor content. Anybody who tries to make Phil's content about them doesn't deserve an audience. Same with shitty TIHYDP creators who insert their own opinions and jokes about Phil.


----------



## KingjadVCMP (Nov 6, 2018)

justhereforments said:


> And most people who like him are dickriders. He's an attention whore and, from what I remember, he was the first person to put his face on detractor content. Anybody who tries to make Phil's content about them doesn't deserve an audience. Same with shitty TIHYDP creators who insert their own opinions and jokes about Phil.


So what type of "detractor" kahntent is acceptable to you, then?


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 6, 2018)

justhereforments said:


> And most people who like him are dickriders. He's an attention whore and, from what I remember, he was the first person to put his face on detractor content. Anybody who tries to make Phil's content about them doesn't deserve an audience. Same with shitty TIHYDP creators who insert their own opinions and jokes about Phil.



This is a good troll cheer for DSP. Might get him sidetracked for five minutes.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Nov 6, 2018)

justhereforments said:


> And most people who like him are dickriders. He's an attention whore and, from what I remember, he was the first person to put his face on detractor content. Anybody who tries to make Phil's content about them doesn't deserve an audience. Same with shitty TIHYDP creators who insert their own opinions and jokes about Phil.


Oh, arbiter of Phil detractor content. Please, inform us of your great wisdom and virtue of the evils of putting YOUR face on YOUR videos about someone else on YOUR channel. Surely Tevin is a deviant who must be stopped at all costs.


Hi Fred!

Why don't you just watch Phil's content on Phil's channel then?


----------



## justhereforments (Nov 6, 2018)

>point out his fans are dickriders
>the dickriders appear to insist that they aren't so


----------



## Dr.Chill (Nov 6, 2018)

justhereforments said:


> >point out his fans are dickriders
> >the dickriders appear to insist that they aren't so



Stop. you're just making it worse for yourself lol


----------



## Wing Zero (Nov 6, 2018)

justhereforments said:


> >point out his fans are dickriders
> >the dickriders appear to insist that they aren't so



You wanna try making some intelligent statements, or are you content with looking like an idiot?


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 6, 2018)

justhereforments said:


> >point out his fans are dickriders
> >the dickriders appear to insist that they aren't so



Just a tip; Phil doesn’t like it when his fans join the Farms to defend his honor. He pretty much disowned and disavowed @BSV for doing the same shit. Be wary.

Also, your name, I’m assuming, has to do with Janoy Cresva, so please, don’t do this to yourself. Enjoy the Farms brother.


----------



## Colloid (Nov 6, 2018)

justhereforments said:


> >point out his fans are dickriders
> >the dickriders appear to insist that they aren't so


I’m a pretty shit fan(at least by Phil’s standard) then since I actively go out of my way to not give him views that he can profit off of, nor have I donated a single penny to him since I think he gets plenty of cash as is.


----------



## Slander Man (Nov 6, 2018)

justhereforments said:


> >point out his fans are dickriders
> >the dickriders appear to insist that they aren't so


I'm not a fan of tevin, I think he can be a bit obsessive and I believe his community gives Dave money to get a reaction but this aint it chief.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Nov 6, 2018)

Haunter said:


> Phil now claims that Kat can't stand violence and gore. It "makes her squeamish" and "feel gross". She instead prefers psychological horror, "like Silent Hill, to some extent". This unease is to the point of being unable to be in the same room as someone playing a violent video game.
> 
> In reality, Kat has two "The Walking Dead" playthroughs on her  Youtube channel, both videos measuring upwards of an hour and a half.
> 
> ...



He started out the Halloween stream talking with her about how she hasn't been watching this season of TWD, she is was a fan of TWD and watched every episode until a season ago because she was mad about it, and she just parrots whatever popular opinion she hears.  
Her favorite anime is Attack on Titan, you know that one where giant grotesque humanoids are ripping human bodies apart with their teeth in sprays of blood and gore accompanied by screaming and the horrified reactions of witnesses? Of course she's only seen the first season despite the show currently being somewhere in mid-season 3. 

I haven't quite figured out why Dave is tryharding this meme about 'OwO my girlfriend is so shy, sensitive, and squeamish'; my current thinking is along the lines of obfuscation to misdirect us from actually noticing who she is and what triggers her.
She seems to me to have anger issues and is extremely angsty, she even stated that she goes to the gym to help her work out "my rage issues" as opposed to any physical fitness goals. We've seen her cooking and it's meat & potatoes with a side of bread, and brownies for dessert. Didn't DSP talk about how she was mostly a vegetarian at one point?
She also seems like a pretty dim bulb with no opinions of her own and an extremely low ability to grapple with concepts and ideas. I think she gets very pissy when people call her dumb, or dull.
I think she finds it somewhat off-putting when people compliment or comment on  her looks in anything other than a mild, generic fashion because she is insecure about her looks. See her comments during the first Q & A stream regarding the horse-head memes, the Hulk/Shrek photoshops, the eyebrow comments, etc. IIRC she straight up said "I know I'm ugly".

As @Raven'sChild so fastidiously documented, the actual trolling during the Halloween stream was extremely light and barely touched upon her past. Barely a handful of mere mentions of Subaru Man and the Gym/Jim/Tyrone meme and like 4 veiled, extremely oblique references to the newspaper article about her mother. What did happen a lot? Stream regulars saying she was being boring, asking why she wouldn't say anything, asking why she was there at all. . .over and over and over by everyone in between comments about acting pissy and side-eyeing chat.

Who knows what was said between them, except it seems clear that Dave wanted her to come back on stream later, she angrily told him she "never wanted to come on his stream again", he begged her to retract that declaration, and she stormed out of the house angry at him, then he came on-stream and angrily deflected onto Tevin. I'm sure Kat is still extremely upset at Tevin for the 30 minute Subaru Man/Hair Trick exposé when someone forwarded that information to him for distribution to the DSPhere about Dave's lies, so an easy target for Dave to manipulate her anger onto. Now that he's weathered the storm and Kat's anger has blown over he's rolling out the revisionist history. 

Fuck, sorry this is so long. I feel like I should spoiler the whole thing lol


----------



## This+ (Nov 6, 2018)

justhereforments said:


> >point out his fans are dickriders
> >the dickriders appear to insist that they aren't so



Guaranteed replies


----------



## KingjadVCMP (Nov 6, 2018)

This+ said:


> Guaranteed replies


And yet I got no reply to my question from them.

Conclusion: they're an attention-seeker with possible racial motives wishing for many more to snap at the bait they dangled. Not a lot of bites thankfully which they may construe as people agreeing with them when in fact it's just most are capable of seeing through such a person needing to be noticed.

Jog on.


----------



## Haunter (Nov 6, 2018)

Prince Lotor said:


> She also seems like a pretty dim bulb with no opinions of her own and an extremely low ability to grapple with concepts and ideas. I think she gets very pissy when people call her dumb, or dull.



I have to disagree with the opinion that her demure demeanor on camera with DSP is a sign of mental weakness. From just skimming through that "The Walking Dead" video, the differences in her behaviour between then and her appearances with Phil now are night and day. She makes story decisions as the QTE timer runs down, comments and laughs at events in the game, etc. I'm certain her perceived "slowness" is situational.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 6, 2018)

Haunter said:


> I have to disagree with the opinion that her demure demeanor on camera with DSP is a sign of mental weakness. From just skimming through that "The Walking Dead" video, the differences in her behaviour between then and her appearances with Phil now are night and day. She makes story decisions as the QTE timer runs down, comments and laughs at events in the game, etc. I'm certain her perceived "slowness" is situational.


So you are saying getting with Phil is like getting a lobotomy?


----------



## Prince Lotor (Nov 6, 2018)

Haunter said:


> I have to disagree with the opinion that her demure demeanor on camera with DSP is a sign of mental weakness. From just skimming through that "The Walking Dead" video, the differences in her behaviour between then and her appearances with Phil now are night and day. She makes story decisions as the QTE timer runs down, comments and laughs at events in the game, etc. I'm certain her perceived "slowness" is situational.


Interesting, I haven't been able to sit through more than a few minutes of whatever Yakuza iteration she was playing. Mostly just basing it on her general demeanour on the two Q & A appearances and the Halloween Marathon on DSP's stream; her mostly just saying 'Yeah', 'No', or 'IDK' and never elaborating on anything in the slightest or really seems to have an opinion.
I notice her a lot though give a 1 word answer on those and then kind of let out a pent up breath like she had more to say but wouldn't for some reason.
Maybe Dave's really gotten into her head about what not to do on his streams and how she can't do certain things because it will open her up to the mean, nasty trolls; like how Dave never will state what his favorite things are etc. Maybe part of why she doesn't want to be on his streams is he tries to be controlling and states weird strictures that he wants her to abide by. She's seemed like she's trapped in a minefield the times she comes on.

I may have to give her TWD playthroughs a look, I can probably tolerate those a bit better. I did read her entire Twitter feed one time and she really didn't have much to say but at the same time she was pretty much Tweeting to no one and got literally zero engagement on any Tweets. She would mostly just Tweet out a video game preview screenshot with some generic 'I'm hype for this' statement, then around December 2016 she started REETweeting DSP every now and then, and like March 2017 there was some vague references to missing her streams due to sadness that she never said anything specific about. The only thing I thought was strange was she never once mentioned her SO on her Twitter feed, and it goes all the way back to early Autumn 2016.


----------



## Haunter (Nov 6, 2018)

ReentryPhantom said:


> So you are saying getting with Phil is like getting a lobotomy?





Prince Lotor said:


> Interesting, I haven't been able to sit through more than a few minutes of whatever Yakuza iteration she was playing. Mostly just basing it on her general demeanour on the two Q & A appearances and the Halloween Marathon on DSP's stream; her mostly just saying 'Yeah', 'No', or 'IDK' and never elaborating on anything in the slightest or really seems to have an opinion.



Not to say she's charismatic, or a mental dynamo in her playthroughs. Just that she comes off like a regular person. I think Kat's mute, fearful appearances with Phil largely come from being paraded in front of strangers that she knows dislike her, and that's already with a sensitivity of her physical appearance and how she's viewed by others. Additionally, there's whatever Phil's filled her head with about the vicious monsters watching her.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Nov 6, 2018)

I think there's two main reasons she's so unresponsive during streams. The big one is she clearly doesn't want to be there and is just bored out of her mind. And I do think it is largely boredom, not fear or signs of being abused or anything. I'm sure we can all think of a time where we went somewhere we didn't want to go for a bf/gf, or hell, even just for a friend or family member and looked just as bored as Kat did. 

The other issue is I think Kat just doesn't like Phil's chat. There's plenty of trolls insulting her, and even Phil's actual loyal audience comes off as trollish most of the time. Even ignoring the trolls, his chat is at best incredibly boring and at worse filled with autists planning games or talking about weird RP chat or some other nonsense. To me, it is very telling she was never hanging around in Phil's chat before or having much public interaction. It's not like she didn't know about his stream chats, she was making a conscious decision not to dive into that toxic swamp.

A lot of the other stuff is just things that I think Phil either made up or greatly exaggerated, like his comments about her social media. The soulmate thing is also just a one sided Phil view, and I sincerely doubt Kat ever called him that. Obviously this is just speculation, but I think Kat is pretty content with where she is. I think her and Phil spend minimal time together, and I think she's perfectly fine with that. 

Their relationship strikes me as being a weird adult version of middle school dating. They call each other boyfriend and girlfriend, and they occasionally hang out and watch a movie together, but there's no substance beyond that. And to their credit, I think they're both getting what they want. Kat's getting a roof over her head and a chance to basically restart her life, and Phil gets to feel smug because in his limited mindset he's winning and being a successful adult because he's in a relationship. Neither one of them actually want to spend time dating the other. Once Kat is more established, I'm confident she'll move out and get her own place. It seems like she's already building a social circle outside of Phil, since she had a Halloween event to go to and he didn't. And it's not like Kat has a history of being loyal to her past boyfriends either, so that certainly isn't going to get in the way with her socializing.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 7, 2018)

Cyber Bowling said:


> I think there's two main reasons she's so unresponsive during streams. The big one is she clearly doesn't want to be there and is just bored out of her mind. And I do think it is largely boredom, not fear or signs of being abused or anything. I'm sure we can all think of a time where we went somewhere we didn't want to go for a bf/gf, or hell, even just for a friend or family member and looked just as bored as Kat did.
> 
> The other issue is I think Kat just doesn't like Phil's chat. There's plenty of trolls insulting her, and even Phil's actual loyal audience comes off as trollish most of the time. Even ignoring the trolls, his chat is at best incredibly boring and at worse filled with autists planning games or talking about weird RP chat or some other nonsense. To me, it is very telling she was never hanging around in Phil's chat before or having much public interaction. It's not like she didn't know about his stream chats, she was making a conscious decision not to dive into that toxic swamp.
> 
> ...



I STILL want to know what she tells her friends her boyfriend does.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 7, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> I STILL want to know what she tells her friends her boyfriend does.


Financial stuff


----------



## chicken wings (Nov 7, 2018)

Cyber Bowling said:


> It seems like she's already building a social circle outside of Phil, since she had a Halloween event to go to and he didn't.



Phil is the streamer's equivalent of the unskilled blue collar worker who has to constantly clock overtime just to earn that few extra dollars.


----------



## draculapenis (Nov 7, 2018)

> ...he has no fuckin' talent, so that's the... that's the deal. I mean, if-if he had talent, he would do other shit, but he doesn't, all he does is re-broadcast my shit illegally on a daily basis, so obviously, that's w-that's what he has to keep doing. Or else he'll go fade into oblivion... Much like all the other people who have done it over the years and no one care about any-cares about anymore, eventually it's gonna happen to him too, *only the problem is he really pissed off the wrong people last night. And, uh, y'know, like I said,* [incoherent stammering]* I-I don't wanna say kick the hornet's nest, people can only take so much, people can only take soo much, we're just gonna... we're just gonna, y'know, get this guy shut down for this shit, y'know, uh... we have to.* So... um...



first off, transcribing this was a fucking pain and I commend and applaud anyone who has done this for longer periods of Phil's incessant rambling because holy fuck this guy stammers constantly and extends every sentence well beyond its normal limits. 

Anyway, the part in bold is the interesting stuff. He's openly stating that they _have to _'take Tevin down', but I still think the funniest part is how hard Phil thinks he and his internet posse is. Dude really thinks he's in this internet mafia or some shit. You fucked with the wrong dudes, Tevin! You don't fuck with Phil's girl!

source: https://youtu.be/bQma_1jsYIA?t=144


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 7, 2018)

Why is DSP calling Kat “my girl” all of a sudden? Is this normal behavior and I just missed it? He was shitting on “tevin’s trolls” pretty hard for going after “my girl”. It was “my girl” this and “my girl” that.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 7, 2018)

draculapenis said:


> first off, transcribing this was a fucking pain and I commend and applaud anyone who has done this for longer periods of Phil's incessant rambling because holy fuck this guy stammers constantly and extends every sentence well beyond its normal limits.
> 
> Anyway, the part in bold is the interesting stuff. He's openly stating that they _have to _'take Tevin down', but I still think the funniest part is how hard Phil thinks he and his internet posse is. Dude really thinks he's in this internet mafia or some shit. You fucked with the wrong dudes, Tevin! You don't fuck with Phil's girl!
> 
> source: https://youtu.be/bQma_1jsYIA?t=144



So the question becomes; is Dave backing off because

1. He realized he looked like a bitch because Tevin just laughed at it and mocked him and Dave watched Tevin's stream (that he uploaded, dood)

2. Khet Yelled at him 

3. Twitch warned him

4. Feels bad, man.


----------



## Haunter (Nov 7, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> So the question becomes; is Dave backing off because
> 
> 1. He realized he looked like a bitch because Tevin just laughed at it and mocked him and Dave watched Tevin's stream (that he uploaded, dood)
> 
> ...



2. was what may have lead to 1., which would then lead to 3. 4. is before all that, during, and after.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 7, 2018)

Haunter said:


> 2. was what may have lead to 1., which would then lead to 3. 4. is before all that, during, and after.



Sorry I had to amend my rating; I'm tired. 

You misunderstood me. #2 was about her yelling at him about the Tevin rants; not that the rant was caused by her yelling at it (it obviously is) but I see a non-zero chance she watched his rants and told him to shut the fuck up about it


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 7, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> I see a non-zero chance she watched his rants and told him to shut the fuck up about it


She should, to realize he confirmed in his blind drunk rage (aka his status quo) to every detractor her demon story is true. Which then lead to #2 and then #5. With #5 as "He is intimidated by her and learned nothing".

Or he has a cool contradicting storyline in his head which only makes sense to him.


----------



## Zaryiu (Nov 7, 2018)

Prince Lotor said:


> He started out the Halloween stream talking with her about how she hasn't been watching this season of TWD, she is was a fan of TWD and watched every episode until a season ago because she was mad about it, and she just parrots whatever popular opinion she hears.
> Her favorite anime is Attack on Titan, you know that one where giant grotesque humanoids are ripping human bodies apart with their teeth in sprays of blood and gore accompanied by screaming and the horrified reactions of witnesses? Of course she's only seen the first season despite the show currently being somewhere in mid-season 3.
> 
> I haven't quite figured out why Dave is tryharding this meme about 'OwO my girlfriend is so shy, sensitive, and squeamish'; my current thinking is along the lines of obfuscation to misdirect us from actually noticing who she is and what triggers her.
> ...


Betting odds her rage issues are partially Dave fault?


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Nov 7, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> Why is DSP calling Kat “my girl” all of a sudden? Is this normal behavior and I just missed it? He was shitting on “tevin’s trolls” pretty hard for going after “my girl”. It was “my girl” this and “my girl” that.


Remember how he used to address Leanna? "My girlfriend Leanna and I" every time. It's him trying to sound like a big man to his audience.


----------



## The Shape (Nov 7, 2018)

DSP saying "my girl" makes me want to tear my ovaries out.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Nov 7, 2018)

who goes to a halloween party without their SO? lol.


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 7, 2018)

Freshtodeath said:


> who goes to a halloween party without their SO? lol.



She was meeting him at the party.


----------



## dacwcman68 (Nov 7, 2018)

Hrothgar said:


> She was meeting him at the party.


I mean, in all honesty would YOU want to show up anywhere with Phil?


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 7, 2018)

dacwcman68 said:


> I mean, in all honesty would YOU want to show up anywhere with Phil?



It would also be extremely awkward to bring Phil along when she was meeting her boyfriend.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 8, 2018)

Hrothgar said:


> It would also be extremely awkward to bring Phil along when she was meeting her boyfriend.


Could you imagine bringing Phil around people her age? "This music sucks dood. Turn on some Def Leppard, now THAT is some music!"


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 8, 2018)

ReentryPhantom said:


> Could you imagine bringing Phil around people her age? "This music sucks dood. Turn on some Def Leppard, now THAT is some music!"



Yeah right. IRL Dave is a goddamn coward. 

He would retreat to another room/corner/the car and Twitter rant on his phone the whole time.


----------



## This comment matters (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh I can just imagine daves party tweets: "Wow dood these people are MORONS. They have no intelligent discussions at all! No one has mentioned ME or my streams all night! I've been in the corner by the chips and dip all NIGHT and no one has interacted ($) with my CHILL, laid back evening out at all!


----------



## Comma (Nov 10, 2018)

Crosspost from the main DSP thread:



Comma said:


> DSP does his usual thing where he has been ranting on multiple occasions about a particular subject that's _really_ been bothering him, and makes a 180 degree turn by claiming he doesn't give a shit.
> 
> From his pre-stream just now, starting at 00:19: https://my.mixtape.moe/qgbyap.mp4 (clip added as an attachment to this post as well)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ching_Chong (Nov 11, 2018)

ReentryPhantom said:


> Could you imagine bringing Phil around people her age? "This music sucks dood. Turn on some Def Leppard, now THAT is some music!"



I thought it was Radiohead or was that a SoK meme?


----------



## Agentsmith (Nov 11, 2018)

I wonder what topics of conversation D$P could actually contribute to / raise if in public (with normal humans) with Khet?

- the world of video games / streaming / YouTube
- 4k TVs / best things to order online
- best Netflix shows
- meeting girls online / dating younger girls
- taxes

Anything else of substance?

Also Pretty amazing - he doesnt appear to have gone to a social gathering (including family) in like 2-4 years?? That is NOT normal. I wonder how he'd respond to that

Has he ever mentioned going to a social gathering in recent years?


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 11, 2018)

Agentsmith said:


> - the world of video games / streaming / YouTube
> - 4k TVs / best things to order online
> - best Netflix shows
> - meeting girls online / dating younger girls
> ...


- Trolls
- Exchanging recipes, just throw a bag of sugar in everything
- Bullying
- Supposedly real accomplishments from 8-10 years ago which have no relevance anymore
- Haters
- Presents his amazing observational comedy and laughs at his own jokes (meanwhile people around him leave the place)
- Nudniks
- The story of his move to Seattle, also a story about magic Seattle air
- Tells people around him everything he knows about Kat, while she's standing right next to him, she then walks away in anger and therefore he tells everyone how it's all Tevin's fault.

Darnit Tevin, I can't believe it. Why have you insulted her and sent your army to troll her at the gated community party?


----------



## Agentsmith (Nov 12, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> - Trolls
> - Exchanging recipes, just throw a bag of sugar in everything
> - Bullying
> - Supposedly real accomplishments from 8-10 years ago which have no relevance anymore
> ...



That covers his life alright haha

I was thinking he would be conscience / aware of random strangers who don't know who he is at this gathering looking up his 'legacy' and 'trolling' him

********
Person A: hey what do you do for work?

D$P: I'm, I'm been a content creator on the internet for 10 years

A: alright.... What's a 'content creator'? Do you mean you upload videos like PewDiePie or something?

D$P: *snort* (arrogant laugh) Alot better than him. I inspired him to start. I've uploaded over 50,000 raw unedited gameplay videos on YouTube

A: oh ok... What's your YouTube page? 

10 mins later
Person A: he streamed himself masturbating on stream... Filmed himself in the shower TWICE... Always begs for money... Has no friends... Said he'd never take his unwell daughter, I think, to the hospital again...Seems like a lot of people hate him

Person B: . 

D$P in background talking to others:
Bills and taxes you know. Detractors don't understand *snort*. Energy drinks help me stay healthy


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Nov 12, 2018)

This comment matters said:


> Oh I can just imagine daves party tweets: "Wow dood these people are MORONS. They have no intelligent discussions at all! No one has mentioned ME or my streams all night! I've been in the corner by the chips and dip all NIGHT and no one has interacted ($) with my CHILL, laid back evening out at all!





ReentryPhantom said:


> Could you imagine bringing Phil around people her age? "This music sucks dood. Turn on some Def Leppard, now THAT is some music!"


I know it's late, it had to be done.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 13, 2018)

DSP went on a rant tonight blaming Tevin for clipping him laughing at Stan Lee's death.

Apparently Tevin is now the entire DSP thread on kiwifarms.


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 13, 2018)

Tevin and DSP are in cahoots. They know they drive money to each other and keep the fake slap fight going.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 13, 2018)

I just can’t get over how dumb he and his fans are. Goes on a fucking rant, again, and concludes with his typical arguments about why he’s better; “I make more money, they have no talent!”

Boasts about the money he makes, none of his fans can put 2 and 2 together.  If I were a fan of this mong, I would be scratching my head thinking, “so wait, this guy does nothing but complain that he never has money and that he is broke and can’t afford his taxes, but claims he makes way more money than a guy who regularly gets at least a dozen $10+ donations per stream? Sounds a bit fishy to me...” Nope. Typical bullshit validation, “I don’t understand why you would want to create a community based around bringing someone else down, Tervin has no life and his fans are idiots!”

There is nothing funnier to me than Phil making the talent assumption, not only implying that fans of Tevin are untalented, but also implying that what he does is even REMOTELY defined as talent. What a fucking maroon. I’ve been a musician who can play multiple instruments since my early childhood, I’ve dabbled in graphic design and creating RPGs, astronomy fascinated me and it’s a subject I’m well versed in, and I can kinda sing too. But you know, a guy who does nothing but BADLY play games online while indulging in disgusting bodily functions is obvious talent.

I will give Phil credit for one thing and it’s something I can confirm is talent; nigga can lie and come up with excuses better than most drug addicts I’ve met!


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 13, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> I’ve been a musician who can play multiple instruments since my early childhood, I’ve dabbled in graphic design and creating RPGs, astronomy fascinated me and it’s a subject I’m well versed in, and I can kinda sing too.


Hey, that's cool. So theoretically you are allowed to criticize Phil, because apparently there is a connection for some reason? But practically, according to Phil, you still have no talent. Why, you ask? Because Phil says so. Btw, Tevin is a quite good DJ, but Phil can't say that (does he even know?) or his blaming would make no sense. Not that it would have made any sense to begin with: It's not an analogy of "He has no money so he can't buy anything", he argues "He has no shoes therefore he can't walk".

Funnily enough all you need is one single talent and you have more skills on your hand than Dark can imagine.
I like the name "Dark", it fits in no shape or form to this manbaby. For this reason I even failed to realize for a while that it's in his fucking nickname.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 13, 2018)

I understand your post, I just wanna point out I said my talents simply to disprove Phil’s assertion that all detractors have no talent. Wasn’t powerleveling or anything like that; if I was I would have linked my music. 

I have taken to calling him Dark PP, because last night someone asked if he could call him PP since his name is Philip Paul. Hahaha


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 13, 2018)

When I saw people talking about a Dark PP I assumed they meant what Khet rides every night.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 13, 2018)

Decided to rewatch that glorious tervin salt from yesterday and thought it was funny he tried claiming tevins views are his. Like does he actually think 800-1000 people would just show up to his stream of tervin wasn’t streaming? No he can’t be in that much denial, my head canon is that he’s just trying to be sneaky and implant the narrative that Tevin restreams every single stream he does into his fans minds.

Also thought it was really odd that he called out Tevin had a mixer, like come on dark, how would you know this....you’re either creeping on Tevin or have a fan do it and then talk with that fan about it. Neither one look very good for a guy that wants us to think he doesn’t care about the detractors 

The way he’s been losing his cool about Tevin lately is honeslty pretty great though, he’s clearly very very salty about it. If anything makes him really slip up and break TOS on twitch my money would currently be going to far about this


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 13, 2018)

Tevin pulls numbers on Mixer similar to what DSP does on Twitch. Not that lower, surprisingly.

I imagine if they let Tevin get money from sparks, he’d do alright. When I was in there, everyone was just blowing thousands of sparks they had farmed just from his channel. Dude has a dedicated core fanbase.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 13, 2018)

Phil is losing his mind because someone else is doing exactly what he is doing, but better. 

Doing jack shit.


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 13, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Phil is losing his mind because someone else is doing exactly what he is doing, but better.
> 
> Doing jack shit.



If only Phil could be inspired by anyone on the face of the earth. Even someone as lowdown and dirty as Tevin. Because if I were Phil, I would probably copy Tevin and spend the rest of my time watching my old shitty playthroughs and vlahgs as well. I'd save money on not having to ever buy any new games. I'd be completely safe from the threat of mentally ill children in online gaming environments and best of all - because I've come to loathe my fulltime adult job - I wouldn't even have to waste my time playing videogames ever again. It might even seem like using Tevin's own idea against him. Unfortunately Phil can't be inspired by anyone in a positive or negative way. Unless he can use it later to blame people for giving him bad advice anyway.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Nov 13, 2018)

Daves hard on for Tevin is amusing. He know he has a mixer (so stalks him) and his views (checks up on him) AND admitted to flagging him. Tevins sitting there laughing at you Dave  come on mate...


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 13, 2018)

Hmmmm noticed tervin deleted his stream from earlier, wonder why


----------



## Haunter (Nov 13, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> Hmmmm noticed tervin deleted his stream from earlier, wonder why



Tevin un-lists his streams, prolly to avoid claims of harassment from Phil. You can still see it if you have the URL.


----------



## toothless_banana (Nov 13, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> Hmmmm noticed tervin deleted his stream from earlier, wonder why



Dave got content ID claims on parts of his Hitman 2 uploads, so since he was restreaming, guessing it hit black dood too.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 14, 2018)

Haunter said:


> Tevin un-lists his streams, prolly to avoid claims of harassment from Phil. You can still see it if you have the URL.


Yeah I know, I usually save them and put them in a playlist Because I’m autistic like I hat But that hitman stream definitely got deleted


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 14, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> Yeah I know, I usually save them and put them in a playlist Because I’m autistic like I hat But that hitman stream definitely got deleted



Titties on the stream. Tevin said there were random titties so he deleted it because YouTube cares more about naked boobs than cyber bullying.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Nov 14, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> Yeah I know, I usually save them and put them in a playlist Because I’m autistic like I hat But that hitman stream definitely got deleted


Link to playlist?


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 14, 2018)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> Link to playlist?


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLayaswU5OJc8akTIV7o3Ikz8Bah2ff-Y0

Good luck finding anything in it lol


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 14, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLayaswU5OJc8akTIV7o3Ikz8Bah2ff-Y0
> 
> Good luck finding anything in it lol



Now DSP knows where the streams are and can shut him down! This is proof of harassment and that the streams exist!


----------



## Near (Nov 15, 2018)

Haunter said:


> Tevin un-lists his streams, prolly to avoid claims of harassment from Phil. You can still see it if you have the URL.



As much as i dislike Tevin, it's funny to see DSP getting legitimately mad that people shitting on him are able to get around the rules in just as sleazy of a manner as him.

Twitch and YT staff are like the fucking NPCs from Morrowind. Because the vod with the rule violation has been deleted, they just can't establish causality


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 15, 2018)

Moritsune said:


> As much as i dislike Tevin, it's funny to see DSP getting legitimately mad that people shitting on him are able to get around the rules in just as sleazy of a manner as him.
> 
> Twitch and YT staff are like the fucking NPCs from Morrowind. Because the vod with the rule violation was deleted, they just can't establish causality



YouTube does not give a fuck, bro. Tevin deleted one of his streams because it showed female nipples accidentally. The streams are there, they’re just unlisted. Plenty of unlisted stuff gets taken down when YouTube finds out about it. As long as Tevin doesn’t show full on porn, I doubt YouTube will do anything to him. Why would they? What is he actually doing? Restreaming? Everyone does that, as long as it isn’t some pay per view shit or football game or whatever YouTube doesn’t care.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 15, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> YouTube does not give a fuck, bro. Tevin deleted one of his streams because it showed female nipples accidentally. The streams are there, they’re just unlisted. Plenty of unlisted stuff gets taken down when YouTube finds out about it. As long as Tevin doesn’t show full on porn, I doubt YouTube will do anything to him. Why would they? What is he actually doing? Restreaming? Everyone does that, as long as it isn’t some pay per view shit or football game or whatever YouTube doesn’t care.



This makes sense considering ALL of Phil’s threats are weak and he never follows through. He is the definition of a coward. He wants to take Tevin down so he summoned all the manliness he could and REPORTED him using the automated YouTube report system. He’s a bonafide coward.


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 15, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> This makes sense considering ALL of Phil’s threats are weak and he never follows through. He is the definition of a coward. He wants to take Tevin down so he summoned all the manliness he could and REPORTED him using the automated YouTube report system. He’s a bonafide coward.



I’m loath to call a man a coward, but DSP is definitely all hat and no cattle.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Nov 15, 2018)

I missed the reason Tevin gave that he was watching Kekon stream, something about Kekon actively participating in spreading lies about Tevin or something?

I laughed pretty hard though when people in Kekon's voice chat were calling him Michael and Tevin would say, 'Hey, stop dead-naming him, his name Kekon now!'


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 15, 2018)

I think he was streaming Kekon because Dark PP was playing Spyro 2 and for some reason he didn’t want to stream it.


----------



## (Taylor) Swift (Nov 15, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> He already brags about deplatforming Tevin from Twitch. He did it like 5 minutes later.
> 
> BUT I'VE NEVER DONE ANYTHING.
> 
> It's funny how much like MundaneMatt he sounds now.



I have a (retarded) theory  that MundaneMatt and DSP are the same person.
>Both live in WA
>Fat slobs
>cucks
>Flag people that make jokes about them
>E-beg

Edit:
>Both have South American troll


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 15, 2018)

Prince Lotor said:


> I missed the reason Tevin gave that he was watching Kekon stream, something about Kekon actively participating in spreading lies about Tevin or something?
> 
> I laughed pretty hard though when people in Kekon's voice chat were calling him Michael and Tevin would say, 'Hey, stop dead-naming him, his name Kekon now!'



Kekon is more entertaining than DSP. DSP got jealous when people told him Tevin was streaming kekon.


Prince Lotor said:


> I missed the reason Tevin gave that he was watching Kekon stream, something about Kekon actively participating in spreading lies about Tevin or something?
> 
> I laughed pretty hard though when people in Kekon's voice chat were calling him Michael and Tevin would say, 'Hey, stop dead-naming him, his name Kekon now!'



Kekon streams are usually more fun than DSP streams. The dead-naming thing is a joke from when kekon was “practicing” speed running and somebody was shitting on him saying all these other speedrunners would destroy him and they didn’t get banned when they used deadnames like cosmo and whatever.


----------



## killuminati (Nov 16, 2018)

(Taylor) Swift said:


> I have a (exceptional) theory  that MundaneMatt and DSP are the same person.
> >Both live in WA
> >Fat slobs
> >cucks
> ...


DSP wouldn't drive for uber eats though. He's only going to McDonald's to feed his own fat ass.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Nov 16, 2018)

killuminati said:


> DSP wouldn't drive for uber eats though. He's only going to McDonald's to feed his own fat ass.


excuse me, i ordered two burgers

no you didn't *snort* *chew chew chew*


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 17, 2018)

Does someone knows if Tevin has a new job after he got kicked for making coffee? If yes, someone knows roughly what he's doing, without getting doxy?


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 17, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> Does someone knows if Tevin has a new job after he got kicked for making coffee? If yes, someone knows roughly what he's doing, without getting doxy?



He shoplifts from wal-mart and sells the take on eBay.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Nov 17, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> Does someone knows if Tevin has a new job after he got kicked for making coffee? If yes, someone knows roughly what he's doing, without getting doxy?


He steals dollars and viewers from hard working Lets Players.


----------



## Comma (Nov 17, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> Does someone knows if Tevin has a new job after he got kicked for making coffee? If yes, someone knows roughly what he's doing, without getting doxy?


No idea, but as as far as I know, he basically stopped mentioning the whole case even before there was some kind conclusion. Which makes me think he reached some kind of settlement with his ex-exmployer/the lady who accused him.

I could have missed some stuff about that, though, since I don't watch his every stream/video from beginning to end.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k04aTblYM_c

Tevin with the fire track


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 18, 2018)

He really needs to do a Dark PP diss track.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 18, 2018)

https://streamable.com/amp_player/hgudu?__twitter_impression=true

The battle continues, dave is fucking SALTY and loves throwing out the fact he makes tons of money doing this apparently....I guarantee after this outburst Tervin got more money from people than dave did that night

went back and watched the stream and Tervin was pretty annoyed, looks like he was already talking earlier about someone view botting him and then some hobo sausage calls it out when it happens.....you've got to be a dsp fan if you cant connect those dots....


----------



## PieceofShet (Nov 18, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> https://streamable.com/amp_player/hgudu?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> The battle continues, dave is fucking SALTY and loves throwing out the fact he makes tons of money doing this apparently....I guarantee after this outburst Tervin got more money from people than dave did that night
> 
> went back and watched the stream and Tervin was pretty annoyed, looks like he was already talking earlier about someone view botting him and then some hobo sausage calls it out when it happens.....you've got to be a dsp fan if you cant connect those dots....



This is the first time I see this clip. Okay. Im pretty sure DSP is involved botting trevin.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Nov 18, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> https://streamable.com/amp_player/hgudu?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> The battle continues, dave is fucking SALTY and loves throwing out the fact he makes tons of money doing this apparently....I guarantee after this outburst Tervin got more money from people than dave did that night
> 
> went back and watched the stream and Tervin was pretty annoyed, looks like he was already talking earlier about someone view botting him and then some hobo sausage calls it out when it happens.....you've got to be a dsp fan if you cant connect those dots....



Snort has got a lot of material


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 18, 2018)

I don’t know why dave is so salty, he said it himself tervin is the day care area. He will be a lot happier when he just accepts that him and Tevin make a great pair of co-commentators.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Nov 18, 2018)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> Snort has got a lot of material



Imagine being thirty-fucking-six years old and hating a random black dude on the Internet so much that you accuse him of viewbotting your boring stream playing videogames and telling the whole world that you aren't a responsible adult who can pay his own taxes on his own.

Also, keep namedropping him and accuse him of breaking the rules, because that worked so well for you last time. I can't wait until he has a freudian slip that includes the word "nigger" in it.


----------



## James Smith (Nov 18, 2018)

https://thekingofhate.com/forums/topic/4563-what’s-with-the-view-count/ (archive)


Spoiler: Text for SEO



FuturesBrightMan posted:
I’ll probably get banned for this but fuck it, it needs to be said...

What happened tonight with Tevin’s view count? And why did Phil make the claim that he was view botting if he wasn’t really sure?

Whatever it was, I just have to say this... Phil, if you were involved with getting bots sent to another stream I hope you covered your tracks. If it wasn’t you, it certainly seems as though you’re involved by making such a remark with no proof. Do you realize that if it was one of your idiot fans that did this because you kept saying that karma is coming for him and he’s going to get what he deserves, that some people contacted you and they wanted to do something about it... You could get banned from Twitch. Period. That could literally be the end of it... And that’s your fucking _livelihood _bro! Is settling the score with some nobody on YouTube worth losing your career over?

PS: I am not siding with anyone so please, don’t just ban me and dismiss this. I think Tevin’s restream is stupid, but necessary. It keeps the detractors out of the main chat and allows Phil to focus on the games... But some of your viewers are way too serious, like some kind of Twitch splinter agents. For whomever it was that did it, whether it be detractors or otherwise, unless someone can prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that Tevin actually purchased bots to bolster his view count, nothing will happen. If it was a toadie of yours Phil, I pray it doesn’t fall back on you because it could be a really bad look. You might even get into some shit with Twitch. Like I said, I’m not insinuating that you did it, but I believe some of your fans might be stupid enough to do something like this in your name.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 18, 2018)

SoapQueen1 said:


> View attachment 595690https://thekingofhate.com/forums/topic/4563-what’s-with-the-view-count/ (archive)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Text for SEO
> ...


What would be the point in viewbotting Tevin? My THEOry is that DSP or (whomever) might have thought that if his viewcount increased and the stream was mass reported, YouTube might do something about the "illegal" stream.


----------



## Wing Zero (Nov 18, 2018)

ReentryPhantom said:


> What would be the point in viewbotting Tevin? My THEOry is that DSP or (whomever) might have thought that if his viewcount increased and the stream was mass reported, YouTube might do something about the "illegal" stream.



That's the obvious situation here. As far as i'm aware Tevin's streams have never been viewbotted before, and yet when Phil starts calling Tevin out for using viewbots, he's gets viewbotted. If Phil is trying to hide his knowledge and/or involvement in this little scheme then he is doing a terrible fucking job of it.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 18, 2018)

Wing Zero said:


> That's the obvious situation here. As far as i'm aware Tevin's streams have never been viewbotted before, and yet when Phil starts calling Tevin out for using viewbots, he's gets viewbotted. If Phil is trying to hide his knowledge and/or involvement in this little scheme then he is doing a terrible fucking job of it.



Exactly this. It wasn’t long after it happened that Phil started going off and talking about view bots, and nobody else was. The fact that he was the only one who came to this conclusion and that he came to the conclusion so quickly makes him look RIDICULOUSLY guilty. People are picking up on it and talking about it on social media.

Also, that guy on TKOH forums is just gonna get ignored.


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 18, 2018)

The only time I’ve seen Tevin spend money to troll is when he subscribes to people. Don’t think paying for viewbots is in his wheelhouse.


----------



## actually (Nov 18, 2018)

PieceofShet said:


> This is the first time I see this clip. Okay. Im pretty sure DSP is involved botting trevin.



I still say that Phil is just trying to rationalize how Tevin can consistently get 3-6x more viewers than Phil. Because...



Wing Zero said:


> That's the obvious situation here. As far as i'm aware Tevin's streams have never been viewbotted before, and yet when Phil starts calling Tevin out for using viewbots, he's gets viewbotted. If Phil is trying to hide his knowledge and/or involvement in this little scheme then he is doing a terrible fucking job of it.



if Phil was actually involved in this, he would have denied having any idea at all about Tevin's viewership. He definitely wouldn't have gone on a rant about viewbots.


----------



## OneDaySon (Nov 18, 2018)

Man who relies on Twitch for money brags to man who does this for fun that he makes more money than him.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Nov 18, 2018)

actually said:


> if Phil was actually involved in this, he would have denied having any idea at all about Tevin's viewership. He definitely wouldn't have gone on a rant about viewbots.


phil is a stickler for details
he has no direct connection, and that's all that matters to him
someone else did it, and told phil
phil snorted and said "good"
and let it keep going

if whoever did this is found out, phil will just toss him under the bus. say that the guy "was a DEHTRACTAH all along" or "he lost his way"


----------



## Adamska (Nov 18, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> The only time I’ve seen Tevin spend money to troll is when he subscribes to people. Don’t think paying for viewbots is in his wheelhouse.


It's a waste of money, which is why I think Dave's projecting his own view numbers and history of getting bots to boost his numbers on Tevin. And no, I don't think Phil uses them either since that'd be money he could spend on luxury manchild shit; at worst one of his more inept and stupid pigcult members does.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 18, 2018)

Also like to point out that the only mention of Tevin's viewcount in his chat was "Tevin has 1000 views right now" to which Phil replied along the lines of "Tevin has viewbots, that is why he has 3000 views." Keywords there are "3000 views". How did he know almost the exact amount that Tevin had?


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 18, 2018)

ReentryPhantom said:


> Also like to point out that the only mention of Tevin's viewcount in his chat was "Tevin has 1000 views right now" to which Phil replied along the lines of "Tevin has viewbots, that is why he has 3000 views." Keywords there are "3000 views". How did he know almost the exact amount that Tevin had?


Are there chat logs to back this up? 

Tevin gets around 1000 views pretty regularly now, so someone telling DSP that wouldn't be anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Comma (Nov 18, 2018)

Crosspost from the main thread: some kid in a CoD match says DSP is trash and repeats "Tevin blacked Kat". Eventually gets muted by DSP.



Comma said:


>



---------------------



ReentryPhantom said:


> Also like to point out that the only mention of Tevin's viewcount in his chat was "Tevin has 1000 views right now" to which Phil replied along the lines of "Tevin has viewbots, that is why he has 3000 views." Keywords there are "3000 views". How did he know almost the exact amount that Tevin had?



No, the cheer actually mentioned 3000 viewers:





(https://overrustlelogs.net/Darksydephil chatlog/November 2018/2018-11-18#194932-195106)


----------



## Haunter (Nov 18, 2018)

Sparkletor said:


> Are there chat logs to back this up?
> 
> Tevin gets around 1000 views pretty regularly now, so someone telling DSP that wouldn't be anything out of the ordinary.



(Not sure if you're referring to the "1000" or the "3000" comment @Comma screencapped)

[2018-11-18 05:10:02 UTC] youreadumass: @darksydephil How does it feel to know that Tevin has over 1k views, and there's nothing you can do about it? Broadcasting you streams isn't illegal. They're not copyrighted, dumbass.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 18, 2018)

Comma said:


> Crosspost from the main thread: some kid in a CoD match says DSP is trash and repeats "Tevin blacked Kat". Eventually gets muted by DSP.
> 
> Mea culpa. I only say the 1k mention. Still odd nonetheless
> 
> ...


----------



## Slander Man (Nov 18, 2018)

Maybe the writers are teasing a gay ops arch for this upcoming season. Phil throws the botter under the bus, botter releases chat logs, metokur and memeology go in on him. Could be fun...optimistic as fuck but I'm bored as fuck. We already have logs of him asking people to flag videos so I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Nov 18, 2018)

I love how through all of this Phil is the one freaking out the most. Not Tevin mind you. The guy who's supposed to be constantly on edge and afraid of Phil striking him down one day._ Nope. not him. _*PHIL* is the one who's nervous. Every time you see him stream and someone talks about Tevin his entire mood changes and he breaks into a rant. _every. time._ If he can't ban them he *HAS *to prove them wrong.

That is the fundamental problem with Phil. His ego is too big to let things go. He's the type of guy that was never told to quit even when things got bad. And now it's biting him even more in the ass. Unless Phil can give proof Tevin is more than a lolcow than he is, he's got nothing.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Nov 19, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> I love how through all of this Phil is the one freaking out the most. Not Tevin mind you. The guy who's supposed to be constantly on edge and afraid of Phil striking him down one day._ Nope. not him. _*PHIL* is the one who's nervous. Every time you see him stream and someone talks about Tevin his entire mood changes and he breaks into a rant. _every. time._ If he can't ban them he *HAS *to prove them wrong.
> 
> That is the fundamental problem with Phil. His ego is too big to let things go. He's the type of guy that was never told to quit even when things got bad. And now it's biting him even more in the ass. Unless Phil can give proof Tevin is more than a lolcow than he is, he's got nothing.


Last stream I watched, Tevin actually laughed about his channel getting nuked. He knows it's going to happen eventually and I don't think he cares much. Or he is really good at not showing it.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Nov 19, 2018)

The restreams gone, but I'll try and work from memory

Stream sits around 1-1.4k. Starts moving up to 2k. Tevins chat is noticing but the chat doesnt seem too much faster, maybe a little but I'd put that down to the fervour of the crowd. Starts climbing and eventually hits 3k. This is over the course of maybe 5-10 mins. At this point, someone cheers to DSP and DSP goes into his viewbot rant.

I'm not 100% sure, but i dont think his rant on 3k was before there was 3k viewers, im pretty sure it was after he hit 3k.

Tevin was around no.20 trending on youtube (according to Tevin and his chat)


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 19, 2018)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> The restreams gone, but I'll try and work from memory
> 
> Stream sits around 1-1.4k. Starts moving up to 2k. Tevins chat is noticing but the chat doesnt seem too much faster, maybe a little but I'd put that down to the fervour of the crowd. Starts climbing and eventually hits 3k. This is over the course of maybe 5-10 mins. At this point, someone cheers to DSP and DSP goes into his viewbot rant.
> 
> ...


He must have set it to private because of how aggressive he got calling Dark a faggot, he was pretty ticked dave had the nerve to make viewbot claims the day he was clearly set up by dave/his cult. And I can’t say I can blame him


----------



## JamFlowMan (Nov 19, 2018)

At most Phil got an email or message on Twitter where someone said they would/did view bot Tevin.  He already said people were sending him messages that they would take Tevin down.  It would be quite the show if Phil was complicit and the mix of people hoping he is and Phil being awkward makes this look like more then it is.


----------



## actually (Nov 19, 2018)

JamFlowMan said:


> At most Phil got an email or message on Twitter where someone said they would/did view bot Tevin.  He already said people were sending him messages that they would take Tevin down.  It would be quite the show if Phil was complicit and the mix of people hoping he is and Phil being awkward makes this look like more then it is.



I still don't think Phil knew about someone viewbotting Tevin. Phil just knows that whenever he has had a lot of viewers (read: more than like 500-600) that 99% of the time, except maybe the Twitchcon stream and when he was raided, it was someone pointing viewbots at his Twitch channel. The cheer that set him off said that Tevin had 3k viewers and Phil had like 160, which was true. Naturally, Phil just assumed Tevin must be viewbotting to get his high views and also proffered that really weird "Tevin used to work with a viewbot company" line. Unless one of Phil's mods has told him that Tevin routinely pulls in 1k+ viewers, I would imagine that you could get a similar "TEVIN'S USING VIEWBOTS" rant if you told Phil "Tevin has 1200 viewers and you have only 150".


----------



## Haunter (Nov 19, 2018)

actually said:


> Naturally, Phil just assumed Tevin must be viewbotting to get his high views and also proffered that really weird "Tevin used to work with a viewbot company" line.



I'm not sure when this was, I only remember Tevin going over it in a video. Basically, Phil accused Tevin of having fake Twitter followers (this has been going on for a while. In general, the ambiguous "Bots" have been the go-to source for blaming the large size of the "negative element" since 2013, when "Dislike Bots" where the ones piling his videos with dislikes). Tevin retorted with the results of a Twitter Follower Confirmation service, proving that Phil in fact had more bot accounts following him than Tevin did. I'm assuming this exchange, after being left to properly warp in Phil's mind, is where the "Tevin used to work with a viewbot company" line came from.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 19, 2018)

actually said:


> , I would imagine that you could get a similar "TEVIN'S USING VIEWBOTS" rant if you told Phil "Tevin has 1200 viewers and you have only 150".


Oh he already opened that can of swinesnorts. It went like "Of course Tevin uses viewbots, I said it years ago". I think I heard that in a MrHuth video.
Except Tevin has a quite solid viewership which looks, as a graph, nothing like a person who uses viewbots (a few pages ago someone posted this). He can't swallow the fact a lot, a big lot of people are not willing to watch his original unaltered khantent. Yeah sorry Dave, but maybe uuuh don't be a garbage uuuuh entertainer?

* I actually wanted to write "swinesnouts", but autocorrect knows me better


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 22, 2018)

Two hours and counting for Tevin's reaction stream folks:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI7RGdsoSog


----------



## PieceofShet (Nov 23, 2018)

Tevin is rocking 1950+ viewers on youtube right now watching the dsp video.

EDIT: Susan put  him on the trending page, live section.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Nov 23, 2018)

So according to DSP, Tevin is the master & commander of every single thing that is done to him. Every negative thing that has happened during this entire year happened because Tevin was watching his stream and directly ordering his Troll Army on every move anyone took against him this year.

I'm seriously thinking Phil has early onset dementia because IDK what he's talking about. Tevin doesn't even watch DSP, he watches some guy named Dave Bennett 

Seriously though, Phil is accusing Tevin of ordering 'detractors' to report his Youtube channel 1,500 times a week. He's directly accusing Tevin of getting him dropped by his MCN and causing all of his money troubles, even though he openly admits that he probably would have made about the same money with Curse as he is now with his personal AdSense.

I have never heard a reason why DSP hates the fuck out of Tevin so bad, I don't even think Tevin knows why. Even during the SOK era, if you brought up the SOK dave would just say, 'Why would i care about some people who have failed at everything they've ever done?' but if you brought up Tevin he would go on a shit-talking tirade about what a fucking asshole he is. 
And for some reason Tevin is the only 'detractor' Dave seems to watch, I've heard Dave several times talk-shit about something that was only mentioned once like an hour deep in a Tevin stream and nowhere else.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 23, 2018)

Prince Lotor said:


> I have never heard a reason why DSP hates the fuck out of Tevin so bad, I don't even think Tevin knows why.


Scapegoat.
Oh sorry, I ment to say escape gout. Dave did nothing wrong, he did everything right, therefore the black man who restreams him is the next best address (next best, not literally the best, it's in fact awful). A person who lacks any sense of human decency and self-reflection can totally do that without turning red.

America hates these coke sniffing undereducated blacks anyway, and long nosed jews with their pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. Fuck, if just Dave could have all this gold, damn pesky human jealousy. What are they even doing in space anyway!?


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Prince Lotor said:


> I have never heard a reason why DSP hates the fuck out of Tevin so bad, I don't even think Tevin knows why. Even during the SOK era, if you brought up the SOK dave would just say, 'Why would i care about some people who have failed at everything they've ever done?' but if you brought up Tevin he would go on a shit-talking tirade about what a fucking asshole he is.


That is kind of weird. I guess the SOK were kind of overtly machiavellian overlords who were very obviously trolls, pulling gay ops all the time, and largely anonymous. They fit the stereotype of evil detractors quite well. Tevin's just... a black dood. He doesn't do anything. He just sits and laughs at DSP's antics. My theory is actually that this is more frustrating for Dave as he thrives on his victim narrative and he has to really work to make himself look like a victim with Tevin.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 23, 2018)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> That is kind of weird. I guess the SOK were kind of overtly machiavellian overlords who were very obviously trolls, pulling gay ops all the time, and largely anonymous. They fit the stereotype of evil detractors quite well. Tevin's just... a black dood. He doesn't do anything. He just sits and laughs at DSP's antics. My theory is actually that this is more frustrating for Dave as he thrives on his victim narrative and he has to really work to make himself look like a victim with Tevin.


Exactly. He really thinks Tevin's chat is being commanded by him
"SICK EM BOYS"
Which never happens. At first he had SoK to point fingers at and now they are gone, he's just clinging on to something. If its not SoK, it's Youtube. If it's not Youtube it's Twitch. If it is not Twitch it is Black man. But it all boils down to those damn dirty trolls.


----------



## PieceofShet (Nov 23, 2018)

Didnt see this posted anywhere so...

https://streamable.com/s/xj5s0/dadanz


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 23, 2018)

PieceofShet said:


> Didnt see this posted anywhere so...
> 
> https://streamable.com/s/xj5s0/dadanz


"...well fucking congrats you created the monster"


----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Nov 23, 2018)

PieceofShet said:


> Didnt see this posted anywhere so...
> 
> https://streamable.com/s/xj5s0/dadanz



LMAO.

If it hasn't been said enough already. I honestly think Tevin would've eventually gotten off the Phil train if Phil wasn't so fucking petty about him. Nearly every stream he goes on a small rant about his life and about how a "certain someone who has it coming to him" ruined it.

Like, I said, Phil doesn't know when to quit. His ego won't let him do it.


----------



## Haunter (Nov 23, 2018)

Prince Lotor said:


> Seriously though, Phil is accusing Tevin of ordering 'detractors' to report his Youtube channel 1,500 times a week. He's directly accusing Tevin of getting him dropped by his MCN and causing all of his money troubles, even though he openly admits that he probably would have made about the same money with Curse as he is now with his personal AdSense.
> 
> I have never heard a reason why DSP hates the fuck out of Tevin so bad, I don't even think Tevin knows why. Even during the SOK era, if you brought up the SOK dave would just say, 'Why would i care about some people who have failed at everything they've ever done?' but if you brought up Tevin he would go on a shit-talking tirade about what a fucking asshole he is.
> And for some reason Tevin is the only 'detractor' Dave seems to watch, I've heard Dave several times talk-shit about something that was only mentioned once like an hour deep in a Tevin stream and nowhere else.



I wasn't as aware of "Detractor" developments during the SOK days. Are you sure Phil was blaming Tevin back then?



Spoiler: Stuff



Phil can only focus on one thing at a time. Every problem must stem from a single source:

As early as 2013, the impressive size of his internet "haters" was blamed on "Bots", as there was not yet an individual name to label as his enemy. The "bot" blame carried him as far as 2016 ("nevermind, i read your public twitter feed. Keep stroking your tiny penis bc youre implementing 15 year old bots to troll, lol"). 

Then came the SOK, or "that Detractor podcast". He knew who Fred Fuchs was. He even quit Scarface cuz Fred was making a TIHYDP out of it. With the SOK's implosion, the skies were briefly blue. There were must be no more Detractors without the centralized command centre at the fore of Phil's mind.

For a brief spell after the January harvest, Phil's internet animosity came from "that Detractor site", Kiwi Farms.

With "that Dectractor site" and the Doxening having  been long since forgotten, every troll is now controlled by the new name: Tevin.

When Phil's Ego is injured, the name in front of his face will momentarily shoulder the blame for his current and past problems. For example, the attempt early last year by LiquidMK (who's now a pretty cool dude, IMO) to infiltrate Phil's chat-bot, only for the scheme to fall apart at the last minute.



jetwarfuel said:


> Phil is just a moron and is wrong again; JackieChin isn't the guy who did this it was LiquidMK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This new name was now the one responsible for the fan-art copy write strikes, and had been "attacking" Phil "for 2 years straight". The "Detractor" name Phil knew at the time was "Jackie Chin". So: This Ego injury was once again orchestrated by Jackie Chin, who had also masterminded the most serious attack against him, waging an inexhaustible 2 year conspiracy to undermine his internet career.

A more recent incident came after tutankhamunnn blamed Phil's abrasive Twitch community for driving him away. For this affront, Phil lashed out at Jakelikecats, who now bore the responsibility of every racist, rape-playing non-sense to appear in Phil's chat.



This isn't to say that Phil hadn't known who Tevin was these past years, or hadn't placed the blame on Tevin when he felt particularly injured. Up until now, Phil's had "bigger fish to fry", so to speak.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Nov 23, 2018)

Haunter said:


> I wasn't as aware of "Detractor" developments during the SOK days. Are you sure Phil was blaming Tevin back then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't tryintg to indicate that he blamed Tevin for anything back then but rather that he seemed to irrationally hate him much more than people who were actively trying to troll him and fuck him over.
Even back then though Fred Fuchs felt the need to dig up Tevin's dox just in case gay ops might be in order at the slightest hint that Tevin might denounce the SOK.
I think Dave just picks whoever seems to get the most attention to make the face of his narrative that he makes his shadowboxing prestreams the subject of, but he has genuinely disliked Tevin for quite a long time. All I can ever remember Tevin doing is offering Dave technical advice on equipment set-ups, and watching Dave's content and adding commentary to it.

For example the rant Dave has about streaming and recording and playing a game on 1 PC where you have to use the GPU to record, that was explained by Tevin about 80 minutes deep in one of his streams adding his own commentary to what Dave was talking out his ass about.
It kind of reminds me how Dave calls Kiwi Farms 'that bad place full of psychotic mental patiens', but then he comes here to read and actually takes our ideas periodically.

I really don't know why he dislikes Tevin so much. I honestly just think he's mad because he's jealous of the attention Tevin gets. I think that may be the conclusion Tevin hacome to as well, because anytime Tevin gets brought up recently the largest part of Dave's rant is about 'he doesn't deserves any of the attention he gets' and recently dropped that 'those are my viewers he's stealing' comment. I'd be really interested if someone could cite a specific event that caused Dave to go this overboard on the dood, because as far as I know Dave is seriously reaching trying to blame anything on Tevin.


----------



## Haunter (Nov 23, 2018)

@Prince Lotor Yeah, I mean while Tevin's been around and has provoked Phil's ire in the past, it's only recently that he's come to the forefront as the source of the "Detractors". The "Dislike Bots" have apparently been disbanded, the SOK's been dissolved, and the ascension of "that Detractor site" "full of psychotic mental patients" as the wellspring of evil was situational. LiquidMK-Jackie Chin and TIHYDPs have likewise disappeared from Phil's mind. Tevin's the biggest name to remain.

It was Tevin's popularity that made him a target of Fred's paranoia. Unlike the rest of the "Youtube Detractors", he couldn't just be bullied for failing to fall in line.

IIRC, it was in Tevin's "The Autistic Illuminati... WAIT! I Mean The Sons Of Kojima" video he says that before the fan-art copyright strike, Fred had let him in on their plan, contradicting the SOK's public claim that it hadn't been orchestrated by them. Perhaps as Fred's paranoia worsened, he felt this was something Tevin "had" on them, necessitating a possible reprisal.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 23, 2018)

Haunter said:


> @Prince Lotor Yeah, I mean while Tevin's been around and has provoked Phil's ire in the past, it's only recently that he's come to the forefront as the source of the "Detractors". The "Dislike Bots" have apparently been disbanded, the SOK's been dissolved, and the ascension of "that Detractor site" "full of psychotic mental patients" as the wellspring of evil was situational. LiquidMK-Jackie Chin and TIHYDPs have likewise disappeared from Phil's mind. Tevin's the biggest name to remain.
> 
> It was Tevin's popularity that made him a target of Fred's paranoia. Unlike the rest of the "Youtube Detractors", he couldn't just be bullied for failing to fall in line.
> 
> IIRC, it was in Tevin's "The Autistic Illuminati... WAIT! I Mean The Sons Of Kojima" video he says that before the fan-art copyright strike, Fred had let him in on their plan, contradicting the SOK's public claim that it hadn't been orchestrated by them. Perhaps as Fred's paranoia worsened, he felt this was something Tevin "had" on them, necessitating a possible reprisal.


You know why Tevin will succeed? Because all he does is commentate on the streams. He doesn't try to go out of his way to do weird shit to fuck with Phil. He just pokes holes through his logic and knows all the lore to call Phil out on his bullshit. Really, he has only told people to post something in Phil's chat a few times, and it was only numbers he requested. Shoutout to my AEG brothers


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 24, 2018)

ReentryPhantom said:


> You know why Tevin will succeed? Because all he does is commentate on the streams. He doesn't try to go out of his way to do weird shit to fuck with Phil. He just pokes holes through his logic and knows all the lore to call Phil out on his bullshit. Really, he has only told people to post something in Phil's chat a few times, and it was only numbers he requested. Shoutout to my AEG brothers



He literally calls out people for doing stupid troll shit. He wants to fuck with Dave in funny, relatively benign ways. 

Like you could tell he really liked having those hidden Tevins in Dave's art. And calling him Dave. 

Tevin is going to succeed because he's charismatic, has fun, and doesn't take any of it too seriously.


----------



## EddyB43 (Nov 24, 2018)

Haunter said:


> When Phil's Ego is injured, the name in front of his face will momentarily shoulder the blame for his current and past problems. For example, the attempt early last year by LiquidMK (who's now a pretty cool dude, IMO) to infiltrate Phil's chat-bot, only for the scheme to fall apart at the last minute.
> 
> *jetwarfuel said: Phil is just a moron and is wrong again; JackieChin isn't the guy who did this it was LiquidMK.*
> 
> This new name was now the one responsible for the fan-art copy write strikes, and had been "attacking" Phil "for 2 years straight". The "Detractor" name Phil knew at the time was "Jackie Chin". So: This Ego injury was once again orchestrated by Jackie Chin, who had also masterminded the most serious attack against him, waging an inexhaustible 2 year conspiracy to undermine his internet career.


With this being based on DSP's recent memory, it's strange he'd stick on Jackie Chin for that moment, when although he apparently did some fanart copyright strikes later, they were all done by the end of 2015 as I recall. Over a year before this. I would've expected BeAwesomeOne to stick in his mind instead.
Quick lore fix, Jackie Chin did the Ask the King intro strikes since he'd made the intro and DSP used them, amongst other things like stream bumpers. (Sidenote: I facepalmed when ardnas used a submitted intro and then later the channel was killed on strikes. Why would you repeat a mistake that got DSP copyright strikes?) DSP even mocked the idea that fanart could get copyright striked late in his Jackie Chin response vlog, timestamped to 36:34 on DSP's original video: https://youtu.be/l7QQmjyy6jE?t=2194
"Fanart is a completely different thing. Fanart... good luck getting that matched on YouTube because I made a picture and now 2 months later *I want to try to copyright strike a picture on YouTube be- younowatimeen? That's not gonna work.*" 2 days later...


BeAwesomeOne, now known as an approved action by Fred & the SoK, did the fanart strike that caused DSP told by Machinima/YouTube (he keeps flipflopping who 'told' him to do this action, if either actually ordered him to do so is unclear) to delete the prestreams with fanart & set the 3DS playthroughs private (fanart in some of the overlays). AFAIK Jackie Chin claimed to do some copyright strikes based on images later, but it was this BAO strike that triggered the views drop & YouTube search tanking that DSP forever blames as why DSPGaming is "dead".

I'm also unsure of the timeline, the fanart strikes might have even been sent BEFORE Jackie Chin's stuff became public knowledge - the Witcher 3 'fanart' had been submitted months in advance, but I believe after someone went after TIHYDP Bloodborne & TIHYDP Minecraft Episode 1 (loophole572's video) for copyright strikes, at the time rumoured to be DSP and relinquished then reclaimed by Machinima... dropped because Machinima didn't follow through with lawsuits. AFTER either the Jackie Chin or BAO strike then I think it was KG who showed screenshots of his email claiming he had done these original strikes, and through communication with DSP & Machinima dropped them so Machinima could do them instead. *Until that point, it was generally accepted that DSP had done those 2 TIHYDP copyright strikes, *with even a mocking message (tweet? In chat? I forget) that people should wait for his own Minecraft Patreon montage... that never happened by the way, he only did 3 specific game montages as part of his default Patreon output: Dying Light, EVOLVE & Order 1886. After this they were specific Patreon goals, so people had to hit some overall pledge level for the first Best/Worst videos of Heavy Rain to happen, eventually dying when DSP decides the paid for Alan Wake part 2 montage isn't worth the time according to his patrons. DSP's playlist here: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL_QtSMEGimby4kh091__GIO0UsPUlwIRN

Another sidenote, this is where the Tevin "You better take a sip... you fucking sleazy asshole" clip comes from, his video covering this second vlog from DSP had him angry after the infamous "Oh by the way, I have your IP, I have your name & I have your address, so congratulations, YOU FUCKED UP, you really did BeAwesomeOne on Twitter. I have all your fucking personal information." then claims he wouldn't use it of course.
https://youtu.be/l4ftMS4hXBI?t=2090 34:50 shows DSP start to say it and Tevin reacts strongly. 44:20 Tevin notes apparently PandaLee gave him a strike for the 1st vlogs endure then utters the famous line.

LiquidMK was always a separate person from Jackie Chin and another Freedom Chat regular at the time, LiquidChris. I think Jackie Chin had made a joke 'LiquidJackie' name in FC for a time, so a bunch of people had made joke Liquid* names around this time in early January 2017, helping confuse DSP and the people who weren't actually regular chatters there.


----------



## This+ (Nov 24, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> LMAO.
> 
> If it hasn't been said enough already. I honestly think Tevin would've eventually gotten off the Phil train if Phil wasn't so fucking petty about him. Nearly every stream he goes on a small rant about his life and about how a "certain someone who has it coming to him" ruined it.
> 
> Like, I said, Phil doesn't know when to quit. His ego won't let him do it.



Tevin already "warned" Phil about how his pettiness  will just cause a petty war by revealing all the tevin faces/detractor memes that were hidden in his twitch graphics and fanart. Phil just chose to ignore it and vet the fan submissions to no avail. 

I'm not sure how much pettier Tevin can get at this point.


----------



## Asperchewy (Nov 27, 2018)

LOL, Review Tech USA is in Tevins re-stream right now.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 27, 2018)

Asperchewy said:


> LOL, Review Tech USA is in Tevins re-stream right now.
> 
> View attachment 602002


According to Phil, anyone who goes to Tevin's stream is a mentally ill child, a criminal, a sick immoral monster, and has an IQ of negative 77


----------



## PomegranateKing (Nov 27, 2018)

Tanti-Fanti said:


> LMAO.
> 
> If it hasn't been said enough already. I honestly think Tevin would've eventually gotten off the Phil train if Phil wasn't so fucking petty about him. Nearly every stream he goes on a small rant about his life and about how a "certain someone who has it coming to him" ruined it.
> 
> Like, I said, Phil doesn't know when to quit. His ego won't let him do it.


That's like picking on a hobo every day and then one day finding out the hobo is visiting your job, and the employees like him more than they like you. And because you picked on the guy, he's revealing just how horrible you are to people.

Congrats, you just gave life to a mob of haters led by a hobo. Maybe you shouldn't have looked down on him every day.

Remember to tip your homeless.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 27, 2018)

Sparkletor said:


> According to Phil, anyone who goes to Tevin's stream is a mentally ill child, a criminal, a sick immoral monster, and has an IQ of negative 77



Well, when it comes to Rich, he ain’t wrong...


----------



## Asperchewy (Nov 29, 2018)

Last night Tevin rediscovered the infamous "Rape Song", Timestamp added below.


----------



## PieceofShet (Dec 17, 2018)

lol epic trolling


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Dec 24, 2018)

https://youtu.be/BYcS7jaFpU8


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Oct 10, 2021)

Fact Me Till I Fart said:


> Can someone explain or even post his losses when stream goals aren't even met?
> 
> We know the income is substantial, but for extra lulz if he even reads this thread is the desperation of the money he's _lost on streams alone with people not stepping up d00ds
> 
> ...


You posted this in the Phil vs Tevin thread


----------



## Fact Me Till I Fart (Oct 10, 2021)

ReentryPhantom said:


> You posted this in the Phil vs Tevin thread


God fucking damn


----------

